#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-18
<genctelefon> slm
<zfe> friends
<zfe> i neep help
<zfe> :(
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-19
<gneral> selam
<gneral> merhaba
<gneral> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/175/desktoppk.png/
<gneral> bu masaustunun sahibi buradan biri mi acaba?
<gneral> :)
<Kartagis> biz burada kde'yi sevmeyiz yabancı!
<gneral> ben xfce kullaniyorum
<Kartagis> heh, şaka yapıyorum
<Kartagis> ama ben değilim
<gneral> zubuntu :)
<gneral> :) teşekkürler derken acaba ayarları kontrol ettim mi diye aklıma geldi
<gneral> düzgün çıkıyor mu Türkçe karakterler?
<Kartagis> hmm, samet diye birisini hatırlıyorum sanki
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> düzgün
<Kartagis> xchat zaten yamuk karakter vermez ki
<gneral> mirc'den kalma alışkanlık o zaman :)
<gneral> ilk ubuntu'yu kurdum, çok problem yaşadım
<gneral> durup dururken donmalar takılmalar
<gneral> sonra xubuntu-desktop kurdum
<gneral> baya rahat geldi
<Kartagis> acaba thunderbird yeni hesap kurarken neden ille de googlemail.com diye kuruyor anlamadım
<Kartagis> gmail.com değil mi bu?
<gneral> aynı yola çıkıyordur belki
<Kartagis> ama googlemail.com yaptığında almıyordu geçen sefer
<Kartagis> iki gündür mac os'da ethernet karıtı çalıştırmaya çalışıyorum, sonra ubuntu'ye geri dönmeye karar verdim. ne yazık ki önceki kurulumumun imajını almamıştım
<Kartagis> kartını*
<gneral> hm
<gneral> ubuntu kurduğun makinaya mı mac os kurdun?
<gneral> ttnet 16mbit e kadar kullaniyordum, daha onceden win7 de download yöneticileri aracılığıyla 1mbit e varan download hızı elde edebiliyordum ki,
<gneral> ubuntu da elde edebildiğim hız maksimum 300 350 kb/s
<gneral> ne yapabilirim?
<gneral> en son cevap veren oldu mu? göremedim
<gneral> xubuntu kilitlendi resmen
<Kartagis> <gneral> ubuntu kurduğun makinaya mı mac os kurdun? <--- evet
<gneral> s
<gneral> lm
<Blaguvest> mrb
<Blaguvest> preseeding  ile ilgili bilgi sahibi olan?
<zfe> 8=D
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-20
<slarikan> current sürcüsü yüklü iken ekran kartının dvi çıkışında görüntü şifre ekranında kayboluyor
<slarikan> ekran kartı nvidia gf 6200
<digitaloktay> s.a
<digitaloktay> banlari kaldirsaniz iyi olur aslinda
<slarikan> varadero: hoşgeldin
<varadero> noshbulduk
<varadero> nasılsın slarikan ?
<slarikan> idare eder
<slarikan> senden naber
<slarikan> ben nvidia sürücüleri ile dvi çıkışından görüntü alamıyorum
<slarikan> nvidia geforce 6200
<varadero> hiç denemedim
<slarikan> :(
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-21
<birAdam> selamlar
<birAdam> clear
<birAdam> pardon.
<GNeRaL> selam
<birAdam> selam
<birAdam> gunayd?n
<gneral> günaydın
<birAdam> seni ceviz.net den hat?rl?yor olabilir miyim ?
<gneral> evet
<birAdam> ok
<gneral> senin asıl rumuz nedir, bu mu?
<birAdam> else
<gneral> haa
<gneral> tamam :)
<gneral> Else
<birAdam> var m? tan?d?k birileri ba?ka ? gelip giden falan
<gneral> ben de son iki gundur tekrardan girmeye başladım, uzun zamandır girmiyordum
<birAdam> ben de ilk kez girdim y?llardan sonra
<gneral> hmm
<gneral> decaf yusuf (Raiden) falan vardı ama
<gneral> paco
<gneral> yok onlar
<gneral> veya göremedim
<birAdam> anlad?m
<birAdam> eskisi gibi kalabal?k yok san?r?m art?k
<Kartagis> yok
<gneral> çavuşum ben
<gneral> bursadan olan var mı arkadaşlar
<gneral> benim download hizim, download yoneticileri araciligiyla daha hizli olurken, wget - tarayici tarafindan yapılan indirmelerde daha düşük oluyor
<gneral> bunun bir sebebi var mı?
<gneral> xfce de quanta diye bir program yuklemistim
<gneral> gnome yok diyebilir mi ki oyle bir programa
<gneral> bulamiyorum programi :\
<gneral> synaptics i acip kapattim
<gneral> uygulamalar - programlar menusu guncellendi kendi kendine
<gneral> :D
<gneral> * programlar -> programlama
<Kartagis> kapatıp açtın bence
<gneral> işin içerisinde açmak ve kapatmak eylemi var ama sırası önemli değil :D
<Kartagis> @nick f0und
<Kartagis> @restart
<f0und> Kartagis: Error: "restart" is not a valid command.
<gneral> Kartagis,
<gneral> senin bot mu
<gneral> :)
<varadero> slm
<wingless> 10 kişi ne ya
<wingless> ölmüş kanal
<birAdam> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-22
<gneral> selam
<Kartagis> selam yzbasi
<gneral> terfi etmişim :))
<Kartagis> yzbasi gneral'den büyük mü?
<gneral> çavuşluktan yüzbaşılığa
<gneral> terfi etmişim :)
<Kartagis> haa
<gneral> bugün ödemem var, dün akşamdan atm den parayı yatırıyorum
<gneral> bugün de cici banka hesap işletim ücreti kesiyor
<Kartagis> krgeneralliğe terfi ettiririm, sen yeter ki iste
<gneral> sağolasın Kartagis, ben şu an hrgneral im :) hürgeneral
<Kartagis> ne ödemesi?
<gneral> işyeri
<gneral> ön ödeme
<gneral> ürün alımı için
<Kartagis> ne ürünü?
<Kartagis> web barındırma ise yardımcı olabilirim?
<gneral> geldim, yok, işyeri ile ilgili
<gneral> ev tekstili,halı
<gneral> Kartagis, web barındırma şirketi ile alakan mı var?
<Kartagis> yok ama ben kendim hizmet veriyorum
<Kartagis> www.bilgisayarciniz.org benim sitem
<Kartagis> web sitesi yapımı, web barındırma, e-posta barındırma, vpn barındırma (eğer LDAP ile yapılandırabilirsem doğru dürüst)
<Kartagis> hej
<samet> sa
<acemi134> slm
<acemi134> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/i386/iso-dvd/ hangisini indireceğim
<acemi134>  update olanda kurulum içinmi
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> selam Kartagis :)
<gneral> yahu bu ubuntucum durup dururken neden kilitlenip durabilir
<gneral> günde 5-6 kere restart atmak zorundayım
<samet> slm
<etsw2> neyse buranin havasi kacti
<Kartagis> daha 12 dakika önce gelmişsin
<etsw2> peter'e saka yapiyorum zaten :)
<Kartagis> 19*
<etsw2> takilmaca
<Kartagis> ha anladım
<etsw2> takilmak ne demek acaba ingilizce
<etsw2> joking sayilir mi
<etsw2> kafa bulmak
<etsw2> hmm bi ogreneyim
<etsw2> yeni ubuntu kurdum ben de, eskiden windowsun icinde vardi, artik 320 gb'imin 320sinde ubuntu
<Kartagis> tease
<Kartagis> kid
<Kartagis> mess
<Kartagis> I'm just teasing him / I'm just kidding him / I'm just messing with him
<etsw2> Kartagis:  benim ip 192.168.1.3 ama bunu her pc actigimda random atiyor, ben bunu sabit yapmak istiyorum nereden yapacam ubuntuda
<Kartagis> bak şimdi
<Kartagis> sağ tarafta üstte bağlantın var
<etsw2> evet ordan dns degistirmeyi basardim
<etsw2> ama sabit ip bulamadim
<Kartagis> oradan IP de verebilirsin
<etsw2> IPv4 settings den mi
<Kartagis> evet
<etsw2> automatic (dhcp) adress only sectim dns icin
<etsw2> onu manual mi yapcam
<Kartagis> evet
<etsw2> shared to other computers var
<etsw2> amacim web seysi kurmak localhosta, kurdum da birisine nasil gosterecem kurdugumu onu anlamadim
<etsw2> port actim modemden
<wingless> etsw2: Dış IP adresini ver
<etsw2> 78.168.103.156
<wingless> bana değil, göstereceğin kişiye :)
<etsw2> tamam al sana gostereyim ne olacak ki
<etsw2> =)
<wingless> etsw2: öncelikle dışarıdan router yönetimini açmışsın, kapaman lazım sanırım
<etsw2> onun ne demek oldugu hakkinda gram fikrim yok
<wingless> etsw2: adsl router var ya, TD-W8101G
<etsw2> evet bizim modemin modeli o
<wingless> etsw2: onun login ekranı çıkıyor ben girince. dışarıdakilere kapaman iyi olur.
<wingless> ayarı vardır bir yerde
<etsw2> hmm ben bir sey yapmadim nasil kapatcam acaba
<wingless> login olup
<etsw2> anahtar kelime ne? burda bissuru sey active deactive
<wingless> valla her şey olabilir, "remote administration" gibi bir şeydir
<etsw2> ubuntu icin en basit ve guzel ftp programi hangisi? windowzta filezilla kullaniyordum ben
<wingless> wine üzerinde winscp kullanabilirsin, gayet süper çalışıyor
<wingless> aklında bulunsun windows için de winscp filezilla'dan çok daha iyi
<etsw2> yok artik windows istemiyorum kullanmak, wine filan. yaklasik 1203129321903. kez denemeden sonra barisabildik linux ile
<etsw2> hazir barisabilmisken iyi boyle :D
<etsw2> ugruna nelerden vazgectim, ne dizilerden ne filmlerden ne sarkilardan hepsi gitti formatta
<wingless> etsw2: hayda, bende hiçbir şey gitmedi
<etsw2> yok benim durumum garip :)
<etsw2> windows vardi bende, sonra windowstan bir bolum ayirdim fdisk ile duruyordu ora, sonra bigun ubuntu kurdum oraya
<etsw2> pc acilista grub vardi soruyordu neyle acmak istiyorsun diye
<etsw2> 5.5 gb'a kurmustum linuxu, sonra ugrasa ugrasa yer kalmadi linuxta, yani windowstan kesip linux'a aktarmaliydim
<etsw2> eksisozlukte birisi acronis disk creator diye bir program soyledi, kestim windowstan , sonra linux swap diye bisey yaptim
<etsw2> sonra pc restart attim
<etsw2> error system file
<etsw2> grub rescue>
<etsw2> diye bir yazi cikti, acilmiyordu hic birisi sictim yani resmen
<wingless> e ama gparted varken acronis'e falan gerek yok :)
<etsw2> allahtan ubuntu cd'si vardi, try ubuntu dedim
<etsw2> ordan nete baglandim, ogrendim windows cd'sini takip fixmbr yapmam lazimdi ama calismiyordu windows cd'si
<etsw2> sonra try ubuntu'dan flashdiskime fotograflar gibi geri gelmeyecek anilari aldim, geri kalan her seyi sildim
<etsw2> sonra tamamina linux kurdum simdi
<wingless> neyse gerekenleri kurtarmışsın
<wingless> müzik olayını grooveshark'tan da halledebilirsin heralde
<etsw2> evet. onu farkettim zaten artik netten dinliyoruz paso muzikleri
<etsw2> sadece 90lar turkce pop vardi onlara gitti biraz icim ama olsun
<etsw2> her ne kadar hala kullanici dostu olmadigini savunsam da linuxun, cok cok fazla imkan verdigini dusunuyorum. o yuzden linux kurdum =)
<wingless> aslında gayet kullanıcı dostu
<wingless> sadece bilen birinin gelip kurması lazım
<wingless> herkes yeğenine windows kurdurduğu için "linux kullanıcı dostu değil" deniyor
<slarikan> iyide dvi çıkışından güzel bi görüntü alamıyorum
<slarikan> nvidia güya sürücü yayımlamış?
<wingless> driver sorunu mu?
<slarikan> nouveau oldumu çıkış var
<slarikan> nvidia current oldumu çıkış yok
<slarikan> nouveau da tam gelişmemiş bilgisayarı yavaşlatıyo
<wingless> valla koskoca nvidia amd falan iki adam tutup doğru düzgün driver yazdırmıyorlar, kabak linux'a patlıyor
<slarikan> aynen
<wingless> bilen birinin kurması dediğim bu aslında, driver sorunlarının halledilmesi
<wingless> tabi driver yoksa yapacak bir şey yok
<slarikan> türkiyede çok satılan tp link wreless ler zor bağlantı kuruyo
<slarikan> böyle birsürü driver sorunu
<etsw2> ben driverlari kurdum mu haberim bile yok
<etsw2> onceden windowsun yanina kurdugumda update manager diye bisey aciliyordu ondan update ediyordum
<wingless> şanslıysan haberin bile olmuyor :)
<slarikan> çoğu kendiliğinden kuruluyo
<etsw2> ama simdi oyle bir sey cikmadi, distro update tarzi bisey cikti
<etsw2> ben 10.10 kurdum sanirim o guncellendi
<etsw2> onun icinde var miydi bilmiyorum
<slarikan> ekran kartın ne
<etsw2> nvidia geforce 9800 veya 9600 gt
<etsw2> tam hatirlamiyorum
<slarikan> onun driveri var kurulması gereken
<etsw2> bi de bisey soracam, mesela ben irssi kurdum irc icin, begenmedim sonra weechat kurdum
<slarikan> ama ben kurunca dvi den görüntü gelmiyo
<etsw2> sonra /home/etsw icine baktim irssi yoktu ama simdi filezilla ile bakinca ./irssi diye bi dosya var
<etsw2> sudo apt-get purge yapinca user dosyalari silinmiyor mu
<slarikan> purge ne işe yarıyoki
<wingless> konfigleri siliyor
<wingless> home'dakileri siliyor mu bilmiyorum ama
<wingless> etsw2: xchat daha iyi değil mi?
<etsw2> iyi mi bilmiyorum da 1998 den beri bunye mIRC 'a alisik olunca garip geldi arayuzu filan, en cok sevdigim weechat oldu. onun da sekmeler arasi gecmelerde sorun yasiyorum
<etsw2> bir de highlight beceremedim henuz, ama arastiriyorum =)
<slarikan> ben konversationa alıştım
<wingless> hepsini denedim, xchat en iyisi gibi geldi... artık windows bile olsa xchat kullanıyorum
<slarikan> windowsta pidgin kullanıyorum
<etsw2> mircin tek kotu yanini gordum, eggdrop'uma dcc chat ile baglanamiyordum
<etsw2> macromedia dreamweaver kullaniyordum windowsta, burda websitesi icin ne kullanilir? gedit diyene kufrederim
<slarikan> mozillanın bişeysi vardı
<etsw2> vay be, kafamda hep soguk tipler vardi ubuntu kanalinda. megersem ne kadar yardimseverler varmis
<primeras> soguk tipleriz aslinda
<etsw2>   /var dosyalarinda neler var genelde
<wingless> etsw2: "man hier"
<wingless> ben yine de cevaplayayım, sürekli değişen loglar falan var
<etsw2> hmm saol
<wingless> etsw2: http://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-dreamweaver/?platform=linux
<etsw2> aslinda en mantiklisi bu dosyalama sistemini ogrenmek sanirim ilk basta
<wingless> ben de bakıyorum WYSIWYG html editörü var mı diye
<slarikan> http://www.seamonkey-project.org/
<wingless> Kompozer varmış bir de
<wingless> ben hep elle yazıyorum html'i ama, editör pek kullanılmıyor gibi artık
<etsw2> xampp ne? biliyor musunuz
<wingless> lamp/wamp gibi bir paket
<etsw2> sanirim anahtar kelimem o webserver kurmam icin
<digitaloktay> s.a
<etsw2> as
<digitaloktay> bu banlari kaldirsaniz iyi olur
<etsw2> yoksa adam cagiririm
<birAdam> selamlar
<wingless> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-23
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<agony> s.a
<agony> beyler bakýnýz
<agony> ben aptal olarabilrim belki
<agony> ama sorun istemiyorum sadece
<agony> artýk zevk almýyorum sorunlardan
<agony> ubuntuyu bi daha kurucam bu gece
<agony> sorunsuz bir kurulumdan sonra yine illaki birþey çýkacak
<agony> bundan adým gibi eminim
<agony> 3 seçeneðim var
<agony> ya ubuntuyla devam edicem
<agony> ya xp ile beraber yada sadece xp
<agony> sadece xp beni yoruyor vicdaným sýzlýyor
<agony> kýsaca söyleyin bakalým xpyi neden boot etmedi bu
<agony> grup olayý nedir
<agony> yoktu böle biþey
<agony> içeriðini deðiþtirdim belgenin orda deðerlerde tamam
<agony> belli ki herkes sorunlarla kafayý bozmuþ durumda
<mageia-tr> s.a.
<mageia-tr> archlinux-tr kanalı archlinux.tr mi oldu?
<mageia-tr> kanalda 11 kişi var ama cevap gelmedi.
<mageia-tr> ubuntu kanalında da ortak kullanıcılar olduğundan sordum
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-16
<birkan> selam arkadaşlar
<Fatih_M> varadero,
<Fatih_M> orda mısın?
<Fatih_M> 47 derecelik hdd sıcaklığı normal midir :S
<Blaguvest> merhabalar
<Blaguvest> ubuntu text moda boot etirdikten sonra login ekrana geldinde ust kisimda Ubuntu Versin bilgileri yaziyor nasil deistirebilirim/?
<Blaguvest> http://i.imgur.com/Xkk3O.png
<etsw> ne guzel ss almis ya gurban oldugum
<etsw> ama ben bilmiyor sen alajak duj
<Kartagis> hmm, eğer başka bir dağıtım kurarsa o yazıyı değiştirmiş olur
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-17
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-18
<caveman> eh hoşbulduk
<Kartagis> selam caveman
<caveman> selam
<unalank> mrb
<unalank> arkadaslar kimse var mı acaba
<Fatih_M> gokko, hdd sıcaklığı 43 derece
<Fatih_M> nasıl aşağıya çekebilirim :/
<gokko> su dok
<Fatih_M> işe yaramadı :/
<gokko> bozulmadimi hala?
<Fatih_M> komutsal bir şeyler yapmak lazım sanırım
<Fatih_M> yok canavar gibi
<gokko> su doktuysen ve bozulmadiysa. iyi harddiskmis
<gokko> o zaman git bi fan al ona :D
<gokko> haketmis
<Fatih_M> :D
<Fatih_M> hehehe
<Fatih_M> abi sıcaklardan mı 43 derecelerde
<Fatih_M> hdparm ile bir halt yapamaz mıyız?
<gokko> kasa yalitiminda berbatmis
<gokko> yok abi ne yapican?
<gokko> youtube'dan buzul videosu ac :D
<gokko> ayni sey hdparm la yani
<Fatih_M> ehehe
<Fatih_M> eyvallah
<Fatih_M> ben çıktım o halde
<gokko> hdparn eskiden cdrom yavaslatmada kullanirdim
<gokko> cok bagiriyodu cd ler
<gokko> hahahha
<gokko> diskte ise yaramaz
<gokko> iyi aksamlar
<Fatih_M> :D
<Fatih_M> hımm
<Fatih_M> peki, iyi geceler
<gokko> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-19
<vfor> s
<vfor> bune yaw
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-20
<bahdem> herkese merhaba. Dergi tayfasından kimse var mı acaba?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-15
<kserkses> s.a
<ogny> a.s
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-17
<adil> Kartagis, ping
<Kartagis> pong
<Kartagis> selam
<Kartagis> sana kodlarımı göstereyim dur
<turgay> ping
<Kartagis> peng!
 * Kartagis Penguen'i yadeder
<lessent> Herkese iyi geceler...
<ogny> lessent: eyv. sana da
<lessent> ogny:  sağlasın.. Nasılsın?
<ogny> iyi hoca ugrasmaca, sen nasilsin?
<lessent> Teşekkür ederim aynı benim de.. Nolsun.. Uğraşıyorum.. Cuma günü anlatmaya geçicem..
<lessent> Sende moraller keyifler nasıl??
<ogny> anlatmaya gecicem ne demek
<ogny> ders mi anlatacan
<ogny> keyifler fena sayilmaz
<ogny> aklima bi siir gelid
<ogny> cilgin ve huzunlu
<ogny> onun gibi iste
<lessent> Ankaraya geçicem.. T9 dan dolayı oyle olmus kusura bakma dikkat etmemiştim..
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> est. hoca
<ogny> ankara'yla bagin nedir
<lessent> Sınav olacak.. Mühendislik tamamlama programı..
<ogny> hmmm
<ogny> basarilar hoca
<lessent> Öğretmenlikten benim lisans onu müh yapmak için girecek..
<lessent> Gireceğim..
<ogny> degisik
<lessent> Teşekkür ederim..
<ogny> tercih mi yapiyorsun
<ogny> ogretmenlikle muhendislik arasinda
<lessent> Önce sınav olacak sınavdan sonra neticelencek.. Ben de bilmiyorum detayını..
<ogny> he
<ogny> 2:40 oldu yatamadim hala ya
<lessent> Yok diploma zaten öğretmenlik benim.. İmza yetkimiz yok.. O yüzden sınavı geçenlere eğitim verilecek.. Eğitimi başarıyla tamamlayanlar mühendis olmaya hak kazanacak
<ogny> vay babam vay
<ogny> ulan bu da oldu be
<ogny> chromium beni yildirdi sonunda
<ogny>  o kadar sevmeme ragmen bi stabil kullanmadim be arkadas
<ogny> donuyorum yine firefox'a
<lessent> En güzeli.. :)
<ogny> haha
<lessent> Iceweasel dene istersen..
<ogny> he o var
<ogny> debian'dayim
<ogny> debian cok iyiymis ya
<ogny> repolari cok iyi
<lessent> Evet.. Ä°yidir..
<ogny> cok duzenli bi dagitim
<ogny> 3 ay oluyor baslayali
<ogny> en bastan debian'la tanissaymisim
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-18
<ogny> her sey daha sistematik gelisirmis
<ogny> onu anladim
<lessent> Geliştiricilerinin seviyesi gerçekten hissettiriyor kendini debianda..
<ogny> donuyorum vallahi de billahi de
<ogny> lessent: firefox'taysan
<ogny> font'u menuden degistirduk di mi
<lessent> Telden giriyorum.. Ama evet değiştiriliyor..
<ogny> tamamdir
<ogny> telde de mi ffx
<ogny> vay arkadas
<ogny> sendeki de biraz inat ha
<lessent> Ben bilgisayarda ubuntu light kullanıyorum font olarak.. Ubuntu 13 için
<ogny> haha demin debian super diyodun noldu d:
<lessent> Hehe :) aynen.. Python da kurdum android e :)
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> android'deysen, ffx beta
<ogny> cekilir cile mi arkadas?
<ogny> ne derdin var kendini boyle
<ogny> zorluyosun
<lessent> Debian ssüper de ben ubuntu seviyorum :)
<ogny> chrome dehset iyi
<ogny> hahahaha
<ogny> f.ck ubuntu
<ogny> biktim bug'larindan ya
<lessent> Hehehe
<lessent> Ben bi markete gidip geleyim..
<ogny> he
<ogny> uyumuycan mi ya
<ogny> lessent: ustad ben kacar
<ogny> haydi selamin kavlen
<Guest7948> selam, ubuntu 13.04 kullanıyorum ve pc aşırı ısınıyor, aşağıda vermiş olduğum çıktıda değerler normalmidir acaba?
<Guest7948> Adapter: Virtual device
<Guest7948> temp1:        +82.0°C
<Guest7948> coretemp-isa-0000
<Guest7948> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Guest7948> Physical id 0:  +80.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Guest7948> Core 0:         +76.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Guest7948> Core 1:         +73.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Guest7948> radeon-pci-0100
<Guest7948> Adapter: PCI adapter
<Guest7948> temp1:        +70.0°C
<lessent> ogny:  geldim... Gitmemişsin..  :)
<kserkses> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-19
<ssa> slm
<Kartagis> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/4382/eneren5.jpg bunun hangi filme ait olduğunu bilen var mı?
<kserkses> s.a
<ogny> a.s
<lessent> Herkese iyi akşamlar..
<lessent> Herkese iyi geceler..
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-20
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-21
<mutlucan96> Bilgisayardan TV'ye Plex ile medya sunucusu kurdum. Ağ hızına bakıyorum gönderme 1 mb/sn'yi geçemiyor. Video takılıp duruyor :(
<lessent> herkese iyi geceler..
<etsw> sana da
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-14
<astiages> s.a
<astiages> #wikipedi-tr
<murat> slmlr
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-15
<ne14u> selam
<ne14u> selam
<ne14u> girdiðim kanallarý unutmuþum ya
<ne14u> ceviz.net
<ne14u> fazlamesai
<ne14u> bunlar hep droplanmýþ
<astiages> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-17
<astiages> s.a
<Kartagis> merhaba astiages
<murat_> slmlr
<murat_> format atmaya cali;tikca su cikiyor
<murat_> /dev/sdb1: Permission denied
<murat_> bu nasil giderilir
<murat_> sudo yetkimi alamiyor acaba
<murat_>     sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdb
<murat_> buda's gormuyor
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-18
<astiages> s.a
<player1> merhaba
<player1> orda kimse var mı
<Kartagis> sana da player1
<player1> teşekkürler
<Guest50236> atmasyon nick alınca böyle oluyor demek
<Guest50236> soruma geleyim
<Guest50236> linux kullanıcıları derneği üyesi olan var mı
<Guest50236> mail atmadan önce bir iki kişiyle tanışayım dedim
<Kartagis> ben değilim
<Guest50236> biraz daha araştırayım ve mail atayım onlara
<Guest50236> en iyisi bu sanırım
<Guest50236> toplantılar falan varsa giderim demiştim
<Guest50236> aranızda yazılımcı veya program yazan birisi var mı
<Guest50236> ya da teknik program kullanan
<Guest50236> yoksa bireysel linux kullanıcısı mısınız
<Guest50236> umarım çok şey sormuyorumdur :)
<Guest50236> neyse teşekkürler
<Guest50236> iş yerinde olduğum için cevabınızı bekleyemiyorum
<Guest50236> iyi günler dilerim
<astiages> s.a
<hwp-player1> merhaba
<hwp-player1> orda kimse var mı
<astiages> hwp-player1: Merhaba…Sorunu sor, bilen ve zamanı olan varsa yanıtlar.
<hwp-player1> yeni araştırma yapıyorum
<hwp-player1> açık kaynak nedir linux nedir
<hwp-player1> esas sorum eğitim tavsiyesi
<hwp-player1> nereden eğitim alabilirim
<hwp-player1> aslında bir seçeneğim var şu an gittiğim kurs
<hwp-player1> ama sohbet edeceğim birisi işi bilen birisi bir öneride bulunabilir diye düşündüm
<hwp-player1> teşekkür ederim
<astiages> Eğitim için şurayı bir kurcala : http://www.ozguryazilim.com.tr
<hwp-player1> yazılım dersim bittikten sonra açık kaynak yazılımla ilgilenmek istiyorum
<hwp-player1> belirttiğiniz siteye bakıyorum sağolun
<astiages> Soruların içinse şurayı baya baya karıştır : http://www.belgeler.org
<astiages> Hatta pc ne indir ve hepsini oku
<hwp-player1> tamam belirttiğiniz siteleri çalışacağım
<hwp-player1> sağolun
<astiages> Burayıda incele ve verilen linklere ulaş : http://www.lkd.org.tr
<astiages> Ama öncelikle buradan başla : http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.tr.html
<hwp-player1> ingilizcem var
<astiages> İngilizcen varsa çok iyi
<hwp-player1> Türkçeymiş
<astiages> O sayfa türkçe sitenin geneli ingilizce
<hwp-player1> evet English Original diyor
<astiages> Bu kitap işini görür : http://www.emo.org.tr/ekler/7c6326a2cfccd2f_ek.pdf
<astiages> İngilizcesi(orijinali) de nette dağıtılıyor eğer ingilizcen iyise onu bul oku.
<astiages> Stallman'ı biliyorsun sanırım
<astiages> Özgür yazılım hareketinin başlatıcısı
<hwp-player1> görmüşümdür mutlaka
<hwp-player1> wikipedia dan bakıyorum bilgilere
<astiages> GNU ve Free Software Foundation sayfaları işini görür
<astiages> kaynağından bakarsan daha iyi olur
<Kartagis> stallman mı?
<hwp-player1> verdiğin sitelere ve kitaba bakacağım
<hwp-player1> Wikipedia da resmi var
<hwp-player1> gördüm onu tamam
<astiages> Kartagis:  Stallman mı derken?
<Kartagis> [22:29:12] <astiages> Özgür yazılım hareketinin başlatıcısı
<astiages> Değil mi :)
<Kartagis> yeni geldim de, ortadan dalmış olabilirim
<hwp-player1> evet kusura bakmayın iş yerinde araştırırken her siteye giremiyorum wikipedia da gördüm kendisini
<hwp-player1> astiages bana epey kaynak verdi
<hwp-player1> kitap da verdi
<Kartagis> Stallman mı derken ondan mı bahsediyorsunuz demek istedim
<hwp-player1> sağolsun
<hwp-player1> Richard Stallman, GNU Tasarısı'nın kurucusu
<hwp-player1> değil mi
<Kartagis> hwp-player1: sen bugün geldin mi buraya?
<hwp-player1> geldim
<hwp-player1> sen vardın
<hwp-player1> sanırım
<hwp-player1> iş yerindeydim
<Kartagis> lkd soruyordun
<astiages> Kartagis:  Anladım :)
<hwp-player1> evet LKD toplanıyorsa bir bakayım dedim
<astiages> Evet bugün biri üyelik sormuştu
<hwp-player1> linux özel ders almayı düşünüyorum
<hwp-player1> belki daha ucuz ders alma yolu vardır
<hwp-player1> daha acelesi yok
<Kartagis> hwp-player1: linux için ders almaya gerek yok
<astiages> hwp-player1:  Nerede oturuyorsun?
<Kartagis> windows mu kullanıyorsun şu anda?
<hwp-player1> ders veren neyin dersini veriyor onu merak ettim şimdi
<hwp-player1> istanbul bakırköy
<hwp-player1> bilgisayarı yeni aldım Windows 8.1
<hwp-player1> bilgisayar eğitimlerine yeni başladım
<Kartagis> daha önce ne kullanıyordun? win7?
<hwp-player1> Windows XP
<astiages> Windowsu sil. Herhangi bir linux kur, tercihan debian. Ondan sonra kurcala. Al sana eğitim :)
<Kartagis> onun dersini aldın mı?
<hwp-player1> alıyorum alacağım
<Kartagis> windows xp'nin
<hwp-player1> bilişiim eğitim kursunda Microsoft dersleri vs kapsamlı bir kurs göreceğim
<hwp-player1> Office dersleri bitti
<Kartagis> herhangi bir işletim sistemi için ders almaya gerek yok
<Kartagis> ha belki AIX için olabilir ;)
<hwp-player1> size link vereyim gideceğim yeri anlamanız için
<hwp-player1> gittiğim yeri
<hwp-player1> http://www.bilisimegitim.com/bireysel-egitimler/kariyer-kart/kariyer-kart-2-yillik
<Kartagis> be iyidir
<Kartagis> ben de gitmiştim
<astiages> hwp-player1:  Buradaki kurumlara bak teker teker, uygun olana git çok istiyorsan : http://www.linux.org.tr/destek-ve-egitim-kurumlari/
<hwp-player1> evet bakacağım
<hwp-player1> linux için eğitim veriyorlarmış
<Kartagis> evet, astiages'in verdiği bağlantı daha mantıklı
<hwp-player1> eğer eğitim almam iyi olacaksa
<hwp-player1> alırım
<astiages> İTÜ'nün de kursları var, onlarda değerlendirilebilir : http://btegitimleri.itu.edu.tr/ila/
<Kartagis> hwp-player1: profesyonel olarak mı kullanacaksın linux'u?
<hwp-player1> yüksek lisans öğrencilerine indirimli falan
<hwp-player1> evet profesyonel olarak bilgisayar kullanmayı ve linuxta program yazmayı ve bilgi güvenliği çalışanı olmayı istiyorum
<hwp-player1> almışken alayım dedim
<hwp-player1> ama daha 2 yılım var
<astiages> O zaman İTÜ Linux Akademi'ye git
<Kartagis> yaşını bağışlar mısın yiğidim?
<hwp-player1> ben 29 yaşındayım iktisat mezunuyum
<hwp-player1> ama Microsoftta çalışıyorum
<Kartagis> hrm
<hwp-player1> Teleperformance çağrı merkezinin Microsoft bölümünde yani
<hwp-player1> çağrı merkezi
<hwp-player1> açık kaynak ilgilimi çekti
<hwp-player1> herkes geliştirebiliyor vs
<Kartagis> C ya da C++ ya da Python biliyor musun?
<hwp-player1> öğretefcekler gittiğim bilişim eğitim kursunda
<astiages> Burası bambaşka bir cosmos
<Kartagis> www.csystem.org
<Kartagis> buraya da gidebilirsin C için
<hwp-player1> öğretecekler inşallah :)
<astiages> Hayır, sen öğreneceksin
<Kartagis> astiages++
<Kartagis> &karma astiages
<f0und> Kartagis: Karma for "astiages" has been increased 1 time and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 1.
<astiages> :)
<hwp-player1> ben kurcalayacağım
<hwp-player1> ,seni anlıyorum
<hwp-player1> ama şu satın aldığım şeyi tamamlayayım
<hwp-player1> zaten bütün iş bana bakıyor
<astiages> Ne satın aldın ki
<hwp-player1> bilgisayar uygulamalı bilim
<hwp-player1> Kariyer Kart 2 yıllık eğitim
<hwp-player1> Microsoft Sistem Uzmanlığı - MCITP / MCSE,
<hwp-player1> istanbul bakırköy
<hwp-player1> pardon yazamadım
<hwp-player1> Microsoft Yazılım Uzmanlığı - MCPD
<astiages> hwp-player1:  geek misin?
<hwp-player1> olma çabasındayım yani geek inek demek değil ileri seviye demekse evet
<hwp-player1> bilgisayarı seviyorum
<astiages> Çıx aşık olacaksın sevgi yetmez :)
<hwp-player1> yeni bilgisayarımdan yazıyorum
<hwp-player1> bir site kurmayı düşünüyorum
<astiages> Ne aldın
<hwp-player1> zararı olur mu
<hwp-player1> acer i5 işlemci 12 gb ram 4 gb ekran kartı nvidia
<astiages> İyi makina değil
<hwp-player1> grafik tasarım işlerini görür dediler
<hwp-player1> kandırıldım mı püff
<hwp-player1> zaten param o kadar
<astiages> Yani hedefelerine göre
<hwp-player1> kandırılacak bir durum yok
<hwp-player1> şimdilik bu kadar
<hwp-player1> para olunca dediğin gibi alırım :)
<astiages> Kaça aldın ki
<hwp-player1> 2150 tl
<hwp-player1> 5 yıl da garanti aldım
<hwp-player1> arkadaşlar yazılım yazarsın dediler
<hwp-player1> yazılıma da mı yetmez
<hwp-player1> 12 gb ram falan var
<astiages> O paraya thinkpad bile labilirdin be
<hwp-player1> iyiymiş
<astiages> Evladiyelik kullanırdın
<hwp-player1> taşınabilir olsun istedim
<hwp-player1> bir dahakine daha bilinçli alıcam artık
<hwp-player1> itü olayı kafama yattı bir şekilde oraya gitmek lazım
<hwp-player1> daha vakti var
<hwp-player1> ama linux kurabilirim kısa sürede
<astiages> Ama önce windowsu uçur. Linux kur
<hwp-player1> aynen
<astiages> Konsolla haşır neşir ol
<astiages> Forumlara takıl
<astiages> Buralara takıl
<hwp-player1> bundan sonra burdayım
<astiages> Sistemi iyice kurcala
<hwp-player1> verdiğin kaynaları okuyacağım
<astiages> kendine bir blog aç
<hwp-player1> blogspot.com olur mu
<hwp-player1> google blogu
<astiages> Ve neyi nasıl yaptığını 'bir çocuğa anlatır gibi' yaz
<astiages> Bunu bir sürekliliğe kavuştur
<astiages> Bir sene sonra uzmanlaştığını göreceksin
<astiages> Al sana eğitim
<hwp-player1> evet dediğine katılıyorum
<hwp-player1> mesela excel eğitimi gördüm
<Kartagis> hwp-player1: ingilizce var mı?
<hwp-player1> ama uygulamadıktan sonra o kadar mantıksal formüller havada kalır akılda kalmaz :)
<astiages> Tüm işlerini özgür/açık kaynak yazılımlarla gör
<hwp-player1> evet ingilizce var ve geliştiriyorum
<astiages> sistemine lammp filan kur onuda kurcala
<Kartagis> http://askubuntu.com
<hwp-player1> bilgisayarımın şimdilik işimi göreceğini ümit ediyorum elbette sabit bilgisayar olsa daha iyisi alınabilirdi
<astiages> sitelerini kendin yapmaya çalış
<Kartagis> buradan çıkma
<hwp-player1> site yapacağım
<hwp-player1> onu soracaktım
<hwp-player1> sizin de gelebileceğiniz bir site yapsam
<hwp-player1> neticede açık kaynak
<hwp-player1> o fikri düşündüm bugün isim aradım
<astiages> bir dahakine mümkünse kendine bir lenovo thinkpad t serisi pc almaya bak
<hwp-player1> onun ram vs özellikleri nasıl
<Kartagis> astiages: açık kaynak demişken sana Drupal önereyim
<hwp-player1> 32 gb ve yine en az 4 gb ekran kartı işimi görür herhalde
<Kartagis> bununla her türl
<Kartagis> ü siteni yaparsın
<hwp-player1> anladım
<Kartagis> sana kıyak olarak barındırma da sunarım
<astiages> hwp-player1: http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thinkpad
<Kartagis> istersen tabii
<hwp-player1> bugün baktım
<astiages> Kartagis:  Drupal mı, tamam, incelemey başlıyorum
<hwp-player1> 240 tl 1 yıl
<hwp-player1> kurumsal pro plan
<hwp-player1> 1 adet domain 10 sub domain
<hwp-player1> 10 adet veritabı
<hwp-player1> pardon 10 adet veritabanı
<astiages> Ne yapacaksın bu kadar veri tabanını
<Kartagis> ben aslında hwp-player1'e demiştim yanlışlıkla astiages demişim ama sana da olur ;)
<hwp-player1> diğeri 1 veritabanı
<hwp-player1> diğeri 2 sub domain ve 1 veritabanı
<Kartagis> hwp-player1: gerek var mı 10 veritabanına?
<hwp-player1> ben paketi söylüyorum
<astiages> Kartagis:  Ben inceleme anlamında söyledim
<astiages> Epeydir kurcalamıyorum
<hwp-player1> yoktur  belki ama seçenek işte
<astiages> Bir ara localde haşır neşir olmuştum ama aradan zaman geçti
<astiages> Şu an site işine giremem zaten :)
<astiages> hwp-player1 kursun biz takip ederiz
<hwp-player1> ben faaliyetlerimi profesyonel bir siteden yürütmek istiyorum
<astiages> :)
<hwp-player1> isteyen forumuma katılır kabul ederim diyerek
<astiages> Önce oluştur, donandır yahu
<hwp-player1> ama öğrenmem gereken kurallar var ve sen ilettin bana siteleri
<astiages> Hemen forum işine atlama
<hwp-player1> acelesi yok evet
<hwp-player1> ben hayalini kuruyorum
<hwp-player1> :)
<Kartagis> hwp-player1 emeklemeden triatlona katılmak istiyor ;)
<hwp-player1> önce ücretsiz forum
<hwp-player1> aynen hayal gücünde sınır yok
<hwp-player1> 5 senemi alır bir işe başlamam
<astiages> Ama yapabilme potansiyelin varsa
<Kartagis> emeklemeden bırak triatlona katılmayı, koşamazsın hwp-player1
<hwp-player1> profesyoneller ligine biraz var daha dediğin gibi
<hwp-player1> acelem yok rahat rahat öğrenirim
<hwp-player1> verdiğiniz bilgiler için teşekkür ederim
<astiages> Sana kolay gelsin
<astiages> Distro için : https://www.debian.org/index.tr.html
<astiages> Türkiye desteği için : http://forum.debian.org.tr
<astiages> Tavsiyelerim bunlar
<hwp-player1> teşekkürler tüm sitelere bakacağım
<hwp-player1> thinkpad biraz pahalı değil mi
<hwp-player1> ilk aramada 4bin tl diyor gitti gidiyorda
<astiages> Thinkpad'in modelleri hayli fazla
<hwp-player1> ve hangi seri yazılım ve grafik işlerini görür
<astiages> Ama bir tanesini bulup incelersen ne olduğunu anlarsın
<astiages> Başka cihazlar bunlar
<hwp-player1> tamam bir dahakine ondan alırım
<hwp-player1> zaten 32 gb ram 4 veya olursa 6 gb ram ekran kartı
<hwp-player1> bu ayarda birşeyler olur bir sonraki
<hwp-player1> öyle düşünüyorum
<astiages> O kadar ram la ne yapıyorsun merak ettim
<astiages> 8 gb ram ile kurgu bile yapılıyor yahu
<Kartagis> 32gb bellek ile linux uçar
<hwp-player1> 12 gb ram ve 4 gb ekran kartı yeter mi yani
<Kartagis> gerek yok o kadara
<hwp-player1> bende o var o yüzden soruyorum
<hwp-player1> ha markası kötü olabilir o ayrı
<Kartagis> ben 8 kullanıyorum iş yerinde
<hwp-player1> bir 20 dk daha kalayım sonra siteleri kaydedip yatarım
<hwp-player1> artık yarın çalışırım
<astiages> hwp-player1:  her şey ram değildir. 8 gb'lik maverick ile yapmadığım hiç bir şey yok ve kasma hiç olmuyor
<astiages> Sistemi nasıl optimize ettiğin önemli
<hwp-player1> peki ekran kartı 4 gb olunca grafik tasarım için uygun oluyor mu
<astiages> 4 gb ram ile sony üzerinde debian la da aynı şeyleri yaşıyordum
<hwp-player1> satanlar bana öyle dedi
<astiages> ben 4 gb ramli sony e debian kurdum ve tasarım yaptım
<hwp-player1> iyi içim rahatlasın biraz o kadar para ödüyorum :)
<hwp-player1> sınırsız internete geçince linuxa da geçerim
<astiages> Bir de ne tasarladığına bağlı
<hwp-player1> photoshop vs kesin çalışır
<astiages> photoshop mu
<astiages> linux da mı
<hwp-player1> 3d max autocad benzerleri çalışır
<hwp-player1> hayır şu an Windowstayım ya
<hwp-player1> o mantıkla düşünüyorum
<astiages> Çalışır
<hwp-player1> satanlar bu programları çalıştıracak bir laptoptur dediler
<hwp-player1> hatta bana satan müşteri temsilcisi bende grafik tasarımcıyım diyerek gazladı
<astiages> olmuş bitmiş
<hwp-player1> grafik tasarımcılıktan mağaza müşteri temsilcisi pozisyonuna geçiş ayrı heyecan
<hwp-player1> evet
<hwp-player1> bir dahakine bakacam
<astiages> Şarjın ne kadar gidiyor
<hwp-player1> şarj kullanmıyorum ama 4 saat gider diye düşünüyorum
<hwp-player1> daha fazlasını sanmam
<hwp-player1> direk adaptörle çalıştırıyorum
<hwp-player1> aslında elektirik kesintisine karşı pille çalışmak lazım
<hwp-player1> önemli iş yaparken öyle yapmalı
<Kartagis> "aynısını ben de evde kullanıyorum"
<Kartagis> ;)
<hwp-player1> pilin ömrü uzun olsun diye işte
<hwp-player1> Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin. diyormuş
<hwp-player1> çekingenliğime güldüm şimdi
<astiages> kanala yeni dahil olan herkese olur mu merak etme
<murat> ubuntu wın kurmamı engellıyor
<murat> wındowsu nasıl kurarım
<astiages> nasıl yani
<hwp-player1> ubuntuda sanallaştırma yapmak gibi birşeyden mi bahsediorsunuz ben de öğreneyim
<murat> yok sda2 ye wındows kuracamda
<astiages> ne ile kuracaksın
<astiages> cd mi usb mi
<murat> cd
<murat> usb de var
<astiages> pc'yi cd den boot et
<murat> olmuyor
<astiages> Windows kurulum işlemine başla
<murat> olmuyor
<astiages> ubuntuyu birincil hardiske kurmuşsun
<murat> evet
<astiages> windows bunu kabul etmiyor
<murat> nıyeki
<astiages> bu ubuntu'nun değil windowsun hatası
<astiages> windows başka yere kurulmak istemiyor
<murat> yok ubuntunun hatası
<astiages> Neden
<murat> bu hatayı gıdermek içinde
<astiages> Ubuntu birincil bölüm dışında bir yere kurulmam demiyor ki
<astiages> Nereye kurarsan oaraya kuruluyor
<astiages> Böyle yapmayan windows
<murat> boot repaır dısk dıye bişe yabmışlar ama oda iş görmedı
<astiages> Boot repair disk adı üzerinde disk hatalarını onarır
<astiages> yapacağın şey ubuntuyu kaldırmak
<astiages> win kurmak
<astiages> sonra ubuntu kurmak
<murat> ubuntu wındowsa aıt mbr dosyası sılınce kuramıyok işte
<murat> ok
<astiages> Ama bence böyle bir prosedürü yaptıracak kadar bencil bir sistem oaln win'i hiç kurmamak
<murat> onu denıyım
<astiages> cd sende değil mi
<murat> /dev/sda1: UUID="a4e21bdf-5161-40c3-ba5c-9880c9b7ca03" TYPE="ext4"
<murat> /dev/sda2: UUID="36001cd6-fe58-4dc9-8182-169a3406c3f1" TYPE="ext3"
<murat> /dev/sdb: LABEL="Boot-Repair-Disk 32bit" TYPE="iso9660"
<murat> bende
<murat> normalde bende wın kurmam da
<astiages> e sendeyse mbr ye ne bıkıyorsun, cd den kurarasan yine windows boot olur
<murat> bır işiçin gerekli
<astiages> sanala kur
<murat> olmuyorki
<astiages> neden
<murat> bılmıyom
<astiages> bilmediğini biliyorsun ama
<murat> vırtuala kurdum oda kursacagım programı kaldırmadı
<murat> habıre donuyo
<astiages> hangisi
<astiages> ne tür bir hata veriyor
<murat> wındowsda ubuntuda donuyor
<astiages> program hangisi
<murat> cncplazma dıye bişey
<astiages> programa ait bir link filan varsa atsana
<murat> sımdı sda1 de ubuntu var ya onu nfts ye cevırsem wın kurulurmu
<astiages> yada adını filan tam yazsana
<astiages> murat: ntfs yaparsan ubuntu uçar ki sen zaten cd den win kurarsan windows installer'in yapacağı şey de tam olarak o
<murat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp-6euZdpE0
<murat> burdakı makınanın yazılımı işte cnc plazma  dıye
<astiages> şu mu : http://win.cutephp.com/t/free_cnc_plasma_cam_software/
<murat> yok bu yetersız kalıyo
<murat> zaten bu vardı
<murat> bılmeden bır ış aldık bunla beceremedık
<murat> wındosunkını kurmak durumundayım
<astiages> LinuxCNC yazılımı varmış muadili olarak
<Kartagis> &g alternative linux cncplasma
<f0und> Kartagis: C&G Systems CNC Plasma cutter (cutting table) PPI control retrofit ...: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI6rf2rImtA>; CNC Plasma Cutting - Miller Metal Fabrication Inc.: <http://www.millermetal.com/mfi-capabilities/cnc-plasma-cutting.php>; CNC Plasma Cutter Build Presented In Excruciating Detail - Hackaday: (1 more message)
<murat> varde yetersız
<astiages> Kullandın mı
<murat> 2 yıldır lınuxunkını kullanıyorum zaten
<astiages> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa9WuGWOUDY
<astiages> hiç de yetersize benzemiyor
<astiages> Epey firma kullanıyormuş
<murat> bu bendekı zaten
<murat> yok bu konuda yetersız
<murat> ama performans olarak wınınkıne bın basar
<astiages> windows programını wine ile kurmayı denedin mi
<murat> wındowsunkı gunluk 400 metre kesıyor
<astiages> olmadı crossover ile filan da denenir
<murat> bu 1000 metreyı gecıyor
<murat> yaw bu vidyoyu tanıtım için koymak programa hakaret
<astiages> önüme ilk geleni attım
<murat> o program nezor seyler cıkarıyor adam basıt bışey koymuş
<astiages> epey var
<murat> ben ubuntuyu sılem 5 gunlugune yaw
<murat> insallah mınte bişe olmaz yaw
<astiages> emc2 diye bir program varmış baya övüyorlar
<murat> bakıyım abı
<murat> hıc duymamıştım
<astiages> valla bence ubuntu üzerinde işini görmek için ısrar et. illaki bir yol yordamı vardır
<astiages> Bunun dışında yapacağın şey ubuntuyu uçurmak olur
<murat> 5 gundur ugrasıyom abı yaw
<astiages> ondan sonra kuracaksan win in yanına kur ki bir daha böyle bir sonuç çıkmasın
<murat> yok yaw ben wın kullanmam işim bitince silerım
<murat> ılk pardusdan buyana wın kullanmamıştım
<astiages> http://www.picproje.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=fee96496bbc6b7db59b6c3384bf4f92c&
<astiages> buralarda anlayanı bulunur sanırım
<murat> ışte bu olur abı
<hwp-player1> yardımlarınız için teşekkür ederim iyi geceler yarın ders var :)
<hwp-player1> görüşmek üzere
<astiages> Ä°yi geceler
<astiages> Eyvalah
<murat> okul bıtmedımı yaw
<hwp-player1> Bilgisayar kursuna gidiyorum
<hwp-player1> iktisattan mezun oldum
<murat> ıyı
<murat> hayırlı olsun
<hwp-player1> sağol burdan yine görüşürüz
<murat> göruşuruz
<murat> ıyı aksamlar
<murat> bende kacar
<astiages> Sana iyi akşamlar
<hwp-player1> teşekkürler iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-19
<hwp-player1_> merhaba g
<hwp-player1_> merhaba günaydın
<hwp-player1_> ismimde bir sorun oldu tekrar gireceğim
<hwp-player1> şimdilik sorun gözükmüyor ismimde bu site ne boyutta kota doldurur bilen var mıdır teşekkürler
<hwp-player1> kısa süreliğine gidiyorum tekrardan geleceğim bilgisayarı yeniden başlatacağım
<hwp-player1> merhaba Pardus 2013 var elimde onu kurmak istiyorum ubuntuyu indirene kadar
<hwp-player1> hem bir on gün denerim 2 hafta gibi
<hwp-player1> ama nasıl kuracağım konusunda kafam karıştı
<hwp-player1> ctrl alt f2 ye bastım ama pek beceremedim
<hwp-player1> http://www.badzilla.co.uk/Install-Dual-Boot-openSUSE-12.3-and-Windows-8-on-Acer-Aspire-v3-772G-Laptop%20
<hwp-player1> böyle bir ayarlama var
<hwp-player1> ne yapmam lazımdır sağolun
<hwp-player1> bir pardus kanalına bakayım ben
<hwp-player1> tekrar gelirim
<hwp-player1> merhaba başka kanallarda kimse yok
<hwp-player1> Pardus 2013 dosyası var elimde
<hwp-player1> nasıl kurabilirim yardımcı olursanız sevinirim
<hwp-player1> 2 hafta Pardus denerim sonra Ubuntuya geçerim diye düşünüyorum
<hwp-player1> şu an sınırlı internetim var indiremiyorum
<hwp-player1> http://www.badzilla.co.uk/Install-Dual-Boot-openSUSE-12.3-and-Windows-8-on-Acer-Aspire-v3-772G-Laptop%20
<hwp-player1> bir deneyeyim sağolun
<hwp-player1> burdan birşeyler yaptım
<hwp-player1> alan açıldı sanırım diskte
<hwp-player1> kuramadım legacy'den direk konuya gireyim
<hwp-player1> şimdi arkadaşa bakıyorum belki yardım edecek
<hwp-player1> bir işletim sistemi kurmak neden bu kadar zorlaştırılmış anlamadım
<hwp-player1> Android çok kolaydı
<hwp-player1> işletim sistemi içerisinde diyelim bir oyun kurar gibi ileri diyerek kuruluyordu
<hwp-player1> silip komple Pardus 2013 kuracağım sonra Ubuntuya geçerim
<hwp-player1> tamamen = komple :9
<hwp-player1> :)
<hwp-player1> neyse teşekkürler bilgisayar başında değilsiniz sanırım
<hwp-player1> hayırlısıyla bir Linux ailesine transfer olsam
<hwp-player1> işlerime başlasam
<hwp-player1> :)
<hwp-player1> grafik tasarım vs
<hwp-player1> iyi günler akşam gelirim inşallah
<prp-e> Merhaba, I'm from Iran :)
<Natgho> Merhaba
<astiages> s.a
<introducial> Merhaba, xubuntu ve lubuntu'nun ikisini de kullanmış olan var mı?
<astiages> Sorun nedir?
<introducial> Sorunum yok, hangisini tavsiye edersiniz diye soracaktım.
<astiages> Sistem bilgileriniz
<astiages> Ve bir de daha önce ne kullandınız
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> maşallah kalabalık bugün
<astiages> a.s
<introducial> 1280 MB RAM, 1.4 GHz Celeron M. 10 yıl kadar XP, çok az Pardus. Birkaç gün önce de lubuntu yükledim, oldukça iyi şimdilik.
<astiages> Lubuntu ile devam et
<introducial> xfce zorlar mı
<astiages> Evet
<astiages> Ama hem cafcaflı hemde hafif bir şey kullanacağım dersen, buradan buyur : http://www.bodhilinux.com
<astiages> Ubuntu tabanlıdır
<astiages> e17 masaüstü ortamını kullanır
<introducial> Tamam, göz atarım ona da, çok teşekkürler.
<astiages> Kolay gelsin
<astiages> http://teknoseyir.com/linux-20-yasinda
<fnoyanisi> 20yi geçti ya yaşı
<astiages> Video ve tartışmalarını yeni gördüm :)
<fnoyanisi> thunar ile mount sorunu yaşayan var mı
<hwp-player1> merhaba
<hwp-player1> artık Pardus 2013deyim
<hwp-player1> daha sonra da ubuntu indireceğim
<hwp-player1> biraz Pardus denemek istiyorum
<hwp-player1> sanıyorum Debian tabanlı bir Linux
<hwp-player1> daha önce Pardus yerli malı diyerek indirmiştim
<hwp-player1> bir dahakine Ubuntuya geçerim
<hwp-player1> önce sınırsız internetim olsun
<hwp-player1> geçmemek için bir gerekçe yok
<hwp-player1> süper ortam :)
<hwp-player1> İngilizce dersinden çıktım ve diyorum ki who cares Winows Recovery file :)
<hwp-player1> Windows
<hwp-player1> yorumlarınızı bekliyorum
<hwp-player1> internet bağlantımda sorun oldu
<hwp-player1> dolayısıyla koptum
<hwp-player1> herhalde bugün ve yarın ve sonraki günlerde burada olacağım
<hwp-player1> bazı teknik sorularım var
<hwp-player1> sohbetin başlamasını bekliyorum
<hwp-player1> ama önce okumam gereken şeyler var
<hwp-player1> şimdilik sadece Linux sürümü olan Debian sürümü olan Pardus 2013 ü biliyorum herhalde Debian tabanlı
<hwp-player1> Windowsu uçurdum astiages :)
<astiages> Hayırlı uğurlu olsun
<astiages> cd si varsa kır :)
<astiages> Yok hdd de bölüm olarak varsa onuda sil
<astiages> :)
<astiages> Gemileri yak yani
<hwp-player1> recovery diyorsun
<hwp-player1> onu da Ubuntuyu kurarken sileceğim
<hwp-player1> az önce yazdım ama bağlantı koptu
<hwp-player1> kablosuz bağlanıyorum evde
<hwp-player1> neyse süper ortam
<hwp-player1> Android tablet ve telefonum var Kernel linux tabanlı
<hwp-player1> Dolayısıyla başkalarının dediği gibi zor falan değil bu Linux
<hwp-player1> Linux + Sınırsız İnternet = Hayat
<hwp-player1> öyle değil mi
<hwp-player1> hoşgeldin slarikan
<slarikan> h b
<hwp-player1> Pardus 2013de ilk günüm
<hwp-player1> az önce tarayıcımı güncelledim
<hwp-player1> Pardus deneyimin var mı
<slarikan> bırak pardusu yah
<slarikan> yahu
<hwp-player1> elimde o dosya vardı
<slarikan> aslı var
<slarikan> debian
<hwp-player1> önümüzdeki ay sınırsız internete geçiyorum
<hwp-player1> Pardus da Debian tabanlı değil mi
<hwp-player1> öyle yazıyor
<hwp-player1> Sınırsız internete geçince Ubuntu'ya geçeceğim
<slarikan> he debian tabanlı
<slarikan> ama hiçbi halta benzemiyo
<hwp-player1> dediğin doğru olabilir
<hwp-player1> bir denemek istedim
<slarikan> linux un yüz karası
<hwp-player1> şimdilik işimi görür en fazla 1 ay kullanır ve Ubuntuya geçerim
<slarikan> ben pisili pardus deneyimim var
<slarikan> şu an pisi-linux kullanıyom
<slarikan> Sysinfo for 'pisi_linux1.0': Running inside KDE 4.13.2 on PisiLinux 1.0 powered by Linux 3.15.0, CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 260 Processor at 3200 MHz, RAM: 1417/3452 MB, Storage: 20/61 GB, 174 procs, 0.11h up
<hwp-player1> iyiymiş
<hwp-player1> mesleğin nedir
<slarikan> heç
<hwp-player1> heç nedir
<slarikan> öyle bişey
<hwp-player1> ben bilgisayar dersi alıyorum içinde yazılım var grafik var
<slarikan> en sonunda heç e terfi ettim
<hwp-player1> heç kelimesinin anlamını açar mısın
<slarikan> açılacak bi kelime değil ki
<slarikan> hiç in argosu
<hwp-player1> ahah
<hwp-player1> sağol
<hwp-player1> şu an ciddi moddayım ve her denileni ciddiye alıyorum
<astiages> Pardus 2013 deneyimim yok
<hwp-player1> Debian tabanlıymış
<astiages> Bu eğer debian tabanlı olansa, sorunu sor
<hwp-player1> sen Debian tabanlı kur dedin ya
<slarikan> linuxla uğraşmak istiyosan debian yada arch kullan
<astiages> Cevap bulursun
<hwp-player1> Debian olup olmadığını nasıl anlarım
<hwp-player1> Başlat Denetim masası eheh şaka
<astiages> Dün sana indirme linkleri atmıştım yahu
<slarikan> pardus destek diye bi kanal açtılar
<slarikan> sorunlarla başedemeyince kayboldular
<slarikan> ortalıkta sesleri solukları yok
<slarikan> gönüllülerin
<hwp-player1> evet linklere bakıcam
<hwp-player1> çok az bakabildim
<astiages> Ama pardus kurduysan devam et derim
<hwp-player1> yok bir süre denerim gerekirse Ubuntuya geçerim
<hwp-player1> ama bence Debian tabanlı
<hwp-player1> Pardus 2013 sürümü ile beraber Debian tabanına geçilmiştir. diyor Wikipedia
<astiages> Özünde modifiye debian + wheezyzaten
<astiages> Masaüstü ortamın KDE mi
<hwp-player1> Dosya KDE li bir dosyaydı
<hwp-player1> 64 bit
<astiages> KDE ise Sistem Ayarları denetim masası işini görür senin için
<hwp-player1> Dosya:pardus_kurumsal_2013_kde_64bit_tr.iso 	1749664 KB 	25-03-2013 	00:00:00
<astiages> Ama önce bir iki masaüstü görüntünü upload etde ne kurmuşsun görelim
<hwp-player1> mozillayı yeniledim
<astiages> Bir de uname -a döndür
<hwp-player1> 220 güncelleme var demişti
<hwp-player1> dediklerini yaparım tabi anlarsam
<hwp-player1> pardus_kurumsal_2013_kde_64bit_tr.iso
<hwp-player1> bendeki dosya bu
<astiages> bir terminal aç uname -a komutu yaz. çıktısını burada paylaş
<hwp-player1> dolayısıyla kurulan sistem de bu
<hwp-player1> terminali nereden açıyorum
<astiages> ve yine printscreen tuşuna basıp masaüstü görüntünü alıp bir resim paylaşma sitesine yükle ve bağlantısını burada paylaş
<astiages> uygulamalar >sistem>konsole yada terminal
<hwp-player1> dediklerin yok sistem içerisinde
<hwp-player1> adı başka olabilir mi
<hwp-player1> komut yazma ekranı mı
<astiages> evet
<hwp-player1> bir dakika lütfen
<hwp-player1> uname -a yazıncaa
<hwp-player1> Debian vs dedi
<hwp-player1> Linux acer 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.2.39-2 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hwp-player1> dedi
<astiages> Tamam
<hwp-player1> şimdi nereye ekran görüntüsü yükleyeceğim
<Kartagis> imagebin.org
<hwp-player1> tamam sağol
<hwp-player1> biraz karışık site
<hwp-player1> nereye upload yaparım
<hwp-player1> add your image now
<hwp-player1> :)
<hwp-player1> iyi ama bende paint türü bir program var mı
<hwp-player1> ctrl alt PrtSc yapıcam da
<hwp-player1> ekran görüntüsünü nasıl yüklerim
<hwp-player1> birşey buldum
<hwp-player1> ekran görüntüsü yakalayıcı
<Kartagis> hwp-player1: yaptığın anda o Resimler dizinine kaydolur
<Kartagis> ya da Pictures
<hwp-player1> evet oldu
<hwp-player1> yüklüyorum
<Kartagis> hwp-player1: bir de enter tuşuna bu kadar çok basma, okumak zorlaşıyor
<hwp-player1> tamam uzun cümleler kurarak yazarım haklısın
<hwp-player1> http://imagebin.org/316030 işte link eğer istediğiniz bir görüntü varsa yükleyebilirim
<Kartagis> The Website Ahead Contains Malware
<Kartagis> başka bir yere yükler misin?
<Kartagis> imageshack.us
<hwp-player1> virüs girmiş midir ?
<Kartagis> sanmam
<hwp-player1> son verdiğin site daha gelişmiş bir tasarıma sahip
<hwp-player1> https://imageshack.com/i/id9294f5p buradan masaüstü ya da herneyse görülebilir
<Kartagis> evet, şimdi burada neye bakmak gerek?
<hwp-player1> bilmiyorum siz ne görmek istersiniz pek anlayamadım
<hwp-player1> ona göre bir resim yükleyeyim
<hwp-player1_> pardon yanlış bir tuşa bastım
<hwp-player1_> neyse ismimde bir sorun var ama
<hwp-player1_> görev yöneticisi gibi birşeyi kaldırdım
<hwp-player1_> internet gitti ve şimdi başlat çubuğunda birşey görülmüyor
<hwp-player1_> birazdan geleceğim teşekkürler
<astiages> slarikan:  tarayıcın hangisi, firefox uyarı vermiyor siteye girerken
<slarikan> firefox
<slarikan> bana uyarı vermedi
<astiages> ilginç
<astiages> bendeki beta, ama farketmemesi lazım
<slarikan> banada vermedi yahu
<slarikan> hwp dedi uyarı veriyo diye
<astiages> Anladım
<astiages> Ama safari uyarı veriyor
<hwp-player1> tamamdır gelebildim o ayarlara nasıl geri dönebilirim
<hwp-player1> sormak istediğim soruyu daha net ileteyim başlat çubuğunda hangi programın çalıştığını gösteren bir yapı vardı sonra birşeyi kaldırdım ve şimdi başlat ekranında ne çalıştığını göremiyorum
<hwp-player1> yaptım sanırım görebildiğime göre sorun yok
<hwp-player1> görev yöneticisini kapatmışım
<hwp-player1> neyse işimi görüyor şu an teşekkürler
<hwp-player1> konuştuğunuz bir konu var mı
<hwp-player1> eğer yoksa başlat çubuğu hakkında bir sorum olacaktı gerçi birazdan iftar vakti yaklaşıyor sizi de yormak istemiyorum ama kısaca konuşabilirsek sevinirim
<hwp-player1> hepten karıştırdım :S
<hwp-player1> iftar dolayısıyla kapatıyorum sonra görüşmek üzere
<hwp-player1> geri geldim ama sormak istediğim sorular var başlat çubuğunu istemeden değiştirdim nasıl düzenlerim
<hwp-player1> iftardan sonra burada olacağım
<hwp-player1> vay be çok kolay
<hwp-player1> astiages müsait misin
<hwp-player1> merhaba ekolojik
<astiages> hwp-player1:  gibi
<ekolojik> mrb
<hwp-player1> Pardus 2013'te Sistem Çekmecesini yine ortaya kaydırdım yanlışlıkla senin konu hakkında bir fikrin var mı
<ekolojik> uzun zamandırpardus kullanmıyorum
<hwp-player1> ayrıca belirtmek istiyorum Linux Pardus iyi görünüyor açık kaynak vazgeçilmez :)
<ekolojik> ubuntu daha güzel
<hwp-player1> biraz Pardus kullandıktan sonra Ubuntuya geçicem
<astiages> hwp-player1:  http://www.linuceum.com/Distros/osDesktopConfigKDE.php
<hwp-player1> okuyorum teşekkür ederim
<astiages> KDE'yi tam kavramak istiyorum dersen : http://flossmanuals.net/_booki/kde-guide/kde-guide.pdf
<hwp-player1> yaptım bile kitaba bakacağım
<hwp-player1> biraz sohbet edeyim yarın bakarım
<hwp-player1> :)
<hwp-player1> iyi akşamlar daha sonra görüşmek üzere
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-20
<hwp-player1> Günaydın #linux kanalında yani İngilizce dilinde sohbet ediyor musunuz ?
<hwp-player1> Tablet ve Ubuntu konusu konuşuluyor Linux kanalına beklerim
<hwp-player1> iyi günler bir saat içerisinde geri geleceğim
<hwp-player1> öyle tahmin ediyorum :9
<hwp-player1> :)
<hwp-player1> pardon tam yazamadım
<hwp-player1> Merhaba geri geldim
<hwp-player1> #Linux kanalını takip eden var mı :9
<astiages> s.a
<hwp-player1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<astiages> Hoşgeldin
<hwp-player1> arkadaşlarım Pardusu beğendiler
<hwp-player1> bir arkadaşımı Ubuntuya geçireceğim
<hwp-player1> nasıl olacağını bilirsem butable cd mi gerekiyor falan yapıcaz
<hwp-player1> olmadı bilgisayarcı yapar
<astiages> Senin kullandığın dağıtımın destek forumu burası :
<astiages> v
<astiages> http://www.pardus.org.tr/forum;jsessionid=A0EB879B12D167A4F771191A6C40F4C3
<hwp-player1> evet biliyorum ama neden virüslü site olarak algıladı bilgisayr
<hwp-player1> o yüzden üye olamadım
<astiages> Buda aynı dağıtımın topluluk forumu :
<astiages> http://forum.pardus.net.tr
<astiages> İlki resmidir yani tübitak'ın dır.
<astiages> sorun olma
<astiages> saorun olmaz
<hwp-player1> tamam üye olacağım sorularımı oraya yazarım teşekkürler
<hwp-player1> pardus.org.tr neden virüslü gözüküyor
<hwp-player1> Zaten Pardus gönüllüler tarafından sürdürülmüyor mu dolayısıyla ikinci site daha yararlı olacaktır
<astiages> Tarayıcın ne ve ne uyarıs veriyor
<astiages> Gönüllüler tarafından çıkartılan pardus bu değil o pisilinux
<astiages> ha tabi deb tabanlı pardus'un topluluk dağıtımı da gönüllülük üzerine ama eski pardus o değil
<hwp-player1> Firefox uygulamasının güvenli olarak  www.pardus.org.tr konumuna bağlanmasını istediniz, ancak bağlantınızın güvenli olup olmadığını doğrulayamıyoruz.
<astiages> http://www.pisilinux.org
<hwp-player1> Genelde bu siteye hiçbir sorun  yaşamadan bağlanabiliyorsanız, bu kez bir başka kişi  siteyi taklit ediyor olabilir, dolayısıyla devam etmemelisiniz.
<astiages> trayıcını güncelle derim
<astiages> ben firefox ile sorunsuz girdim
<hwp-player1> zaten güncellemiştim firefox var şu an
<hwp-player1> ayrıca nasıl güncelleyebilirim son sürüm olması lazım
<astiages> ama tabi ben firefox beta kullanıyorum
<hwp-player1> onu nasıl indirebilirim
<hwp-player1> microsoft mailimi okumak için firefox'u güncelledim
<hwp-player1> dolayısıyla son sürüm olması lazım
<hwp-player1> https://www.mozilla.org/tr/firefox/channel/ burda firefox beta var 38 mb herhalde bundan bahsediyorsun
<hwp-player1> şimdi pide almaya gitmem lazım
<hwp-player1> sonra görüşürüz
<astiages> evet
<astiages> birde gecelik sürümü var
<astiages> gecelik günlük güncellenir
<hwp-player1> gecelik sürümü nerede
<hwp-player1> neyse teşekkür ederim şimdi pide zamanı :) sonra konuşursak sevinirim
<astiages> http://nightly.mozilla.org
<astiages> Ama gecelik sürüm adı üzerinde geliştirilen sürümdür yani kararlılık sorunları olabilir
<astiages> Ama ben mutfakta pişen yemekten tatmak istiyrum dersen bu iyidir :)
<hwp-player1> ne tür kararlılık sorunları olacaktır
<hwp-player1> birazdan geleceğim
<hwp-player1> geldim
<hwp-player1> gecelik sürümü sınırsız internete geçince denerim ama birşey var Windows'ta java sürekli güvenlik hatası veriyordu şimdi istediğim siteye rahatça girebildim gayet iyi çalışıyor tarayıcım ve javam
<hwp-player1> yine aynı hatayı verdi ilginç outlook.com ile başım dertte
<hwp-player1> sonra yükseltirim diyerek siteye girebiliyorum
<astiages> kullanma
<astiages> buradan kendi adınla ve istediğin uzantı ile biten yeni bir mail al, microsoft'tan kurtul
<astiages> https://service.mail.com/registration.html?edition=int&lang=en&device=desktop#.1258-header-getaccount1-1
<astiages> Thunderbird ile de eşleştirdin mi tadından yenmez :)
<hwp-player1> Thunderbird'e gmail kurdum
<hwp-player1> onu nasıl silerim
<astiages> Neyi
<hwp-player1> Thunderbirdden gmail okuyorum
<astiages> E okumaya devam et
<astiages> mailini mi silmek istiyorsun
<hwp-player1> he dedim bu maili nasıl okurum
<hwp-player1> free maili nasıl eşleştriririm
<astiages> gmaili nasıl eklediysen öyle
<astiages> tercihler hesaplar yeni hesap yolu ile sanırım
<hwp-player1> tamam bakarım birazdan şimdi aile yemeği zamanı kusura bakma
<hwp-player1> iftar zamanı :)
<hwp-player1> evet dediğin mail adresini şimdi alacağım bakalım nasıl birşey
<hwp-player1> iyiymiş güzel site
<hwp-player1> teşekkür ederim
<hwp-player1> bulut alanı kaç gb
<hwp-player1> 2 GBmış
<astiages> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ES-jUp1yXs
<hwp-player1> Premium Mail $29.99/year diyor bildiğim kadarıyla yurtdışında mail almak parayla
<hwp-player1> bir tek Türkiyede Microsoft hesapları bile parasız
<astiages> Ücretsiz bir şey yoktur
<hwp-player1> süper olay ubuntu telefon almak isterim iyi olur
<hwp-player1> android kısmen açık kaynak diyor tam açık değil mi
<hwp-player1> kernel yazıyor telefonda ve açık kaynak lisans diyor
<astiages> Biraz karışık konu. Google store gibi servisler özgür değil
<astiages> Ama saf özgür android kullanmak istersen onunda çaresi var replicant rom kurarasın olur biter
<astiages> http://www.replicant.us
<hwp-player1> hmm tablete bunu mu kuracağım
<hwp-player1> ve cep telefonuna
<astiages> daha önce hiç rom kurdun mu
<hwp-player1> hayır kurmadım
<hwp-player1> tablete kurabilirim ama cep telefonu zaten benim değil
<hwp-player1> o yüzden sadece tablet yeterlidir
<hwp-player1> daha önce hiçbirşey kurmadım bu ilk ve başkası yaptı
<astiages> ben bunu kullanıyorum : http://www.cyanogenmod.org
<astiages> pc'ye linux dağıtımlarını kuruyorsun ya, işte iso kalıbıyla, telefonlarada aynı şekilde dağıtım kurabiliyorsun onlarada rom deniliyor
<hwp-player1> anladım ama bana butable cd olması lazım dedi
<hwp-player1> direk kurulum başlayacak mı
<astiages> Android için en ünlü rom cyanogenmod'dur
<astiages> Sitesini incele
<astiages> Googlede araştır
<hwp-player1> tamam
<astiages> http://www.elektrikport.com/teknik-kutuphane/android-cihazlara-custom-rom-nasil-kurulur/11655#ad-image-0
<astiages> Telefonun ne
<hwp-player1> samsung
<astiages> Android ve rom işinde merkez burasıdır, ingilizcen varsa, tamadır başka kaynaklara gereke yok : http://forum.xda-developers.com
<astiages> samsung ne
<hwp-player1> yazacağım bir dk
<astiages> buradan modeline uygun rom var mı kontrol et : http://download.cyanogenmod.org
<hwp-player1> arkadaşım bir şey sordu yazamadım
<hwp-player1> Samsung GT-S5301 Android 4.0.4 sürümü
<astiages> rootlu mu
<hwp-player1> hiç dokunmadım nasılsa öyle
<astiages> rootlamak nedir ve nasıl yapılar hakkında sana fikir : http://www.cokbasit.org/samsung-s5300-galaxy-pocket-nasil-root-edilir.html
<astiages> Rootladıkdan sonra istedğin rom u kurabilirsin
<hwp-player1> Telefonum uygun değilmiş
<hwp-player1> Tablet cihaza yaparım olursa
<astiages> uygun değilmiş derken
<hwp-player1> o model yok Samsung Galaxy yazıyor
<hwp-player1> benimki senin verdiğin son resimdeki gibi sıradan bir Samsung
<astiages> Fikir versin diye attım
<astiages> Gerisini sen araştıracaksın
<astiages> Mesela telefona bunu kurarasan hem rootlanır hemde çok basit şekilde rom kurarasın ve yine çok basit şekilde yedeklersin fialn : https://www.clockworkmod.com
<hwp-player1> tamam teşekkür ederim araştıracağım
<astiages> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.rommanager&hl=en
<astiages> şunu telefona kur ve biraz incele
<astiages> android markette rom manager diye aratırsan bulursun
<hwp-player1> tamam gördüm
<hwp-player1> önce tabletime kurayım :)
<hwp-player1> telefonu ben kullanmıyorum ben blackberry kullanıyorum
<astiages> Blackberry deneyimim yok
<hwp-player1> Blackberry'nin kendine özel işletim sistemi varmış
<astiages> Evet
<astiages> Farklı bir os farklı bir ekosistem
<hwp-player1> şimdi konuştuğumuz konu yani Android'i özelleştirme konusunu Linux yabancı kanalda konuşuyorlardı adam Ubuntu istiyordu
<hwp-player1> tablet cihazına ubuntu kurmak istiyordu
<astiages> Mümkün
<hwp-player1> #Linux kanalını takip ediyor musun
<hwp-player1> o zaman ben ubuntu kurayım tablete daha iyi olmaz mı
<hwp-player1> 16 GB alan var
<astiages> O konuda deneyimim yok
<hwp-player1> öğrenince kurarım o zaman
<astiages> Bir ara KDE kurulu vivaldi diye çok hoş bir tablet çıkarmışlardı ama öyle kaldı
<astiages> Burada ubuntu tartışılmış : https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=37820.0
<hwp-player1> senin verdiğin videoya youtube'a göre ubuntu telefon geliyor ve alırım ben o telefonu
<astiages> Burada örnekler var : http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<hwp-player1> evet bu kadar çabuk kaynak göstermene hayran olduğumu söylemem lazım bizim şirkette çalışsan herkes seni sever :)
<astiages> :)
<astiages> Hangi şirket orası
<astiages> Link atsana
<hwp-player1> ooo Microsoft :)
<hwp-player1> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msmea/tr_TR/home/ThemeID.27659900/Currency.TRY/mktp.TR
<astiages> Naıl yani
<hwp-player1> ne nasıl Microsoft çalışanıyım işte
<astiages> Hangi bölümde, ve ne iş yapıyorsun
<hwp-player1> satış departmanında ürün bilgisi veriyorum şu Office lisansı iş yerine uygundur Windows Pro mu yoksa Windows normal mi almanız lazım bilgisi
<astiages> Anladım
<astiages> E özgür yazılım ne alaka
<hwp-player1> iş yeri Office ve Ev Office ayrımı yok tabi özgür yazılımda
<hwp-player1> istediğin gibi indiriyorsun
<hwp-player1> Özgür yazılım ve bilgi güvenliği alanında kendimi geliştireceğim
<hwp-player1> hedefim bu
<hwp-player1> ayrıca Photoshop'a 1800 TL vereceğime gider bilgisayar alırım
<hwp-player1> hem fiyat hem açık kaynak yani özgürlük benim de hakkım değil mi :)
<hwp-player1> Uzun zamandır Linux'a geçmeyi düşünüyordum anca kısmet oldu
<astiages> Tabiki. Gates' de linux kullansın :)
<hwp-player1> bir resim var Gates Linux ekran önünde durup poz vermiş gibi montaj
<hwp-player1> neyse Linux'umu değiştirmem Windows 9 da çıksa farketmez
<astiages> Sorun değil, bizim çocuk hakiki poz vermiş. Kasıntı değil, ama winciler vermez. : http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/windows_7_linus_torvalds.png
<hwp-player1> Kapalı kaynakla artık işim olmaz dediğin gibi tüm programlarım açık kaynak olacak
<hwp-player1> iyiymiş süper diyor pozunda herhalde .)
<hwp-player1> bilgisayara kaydettim verdiğin resmi
<hwp-player1> sen bilgisayarı ne amaçla kullanıyorsun
<hwp-player1> senin okuduğun okul ve mesleğin nedir
<hwp-player1> ,ben soramadım
<astiages> Ubuntu'yu tablet ve telefona kurmak için : http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<astiages> Burada da değerlendir me : http://www.muharremtac.com/metin/ubuntu_nun_telefon_ve_tabletler_icin_cikardigi_yeni_versiyonu_denedim-708
<hwp-player1> evet az önce videosunu izledim
<hwp-player1> senin işin nedir
<hwp-player1> bilgi güvenliği uzmanı mısın :) hackerlar irc'de takılıyormuş diye duydum
<astiages> Yok yahu
<hwp-player1> mantıken söylememek lazım ama her espride bir gerçeklik var yazılımı test etmek için o dalda da kafa yormak lazım
<hwp-player1> ben öyle gördüm
<hwp-player1> diyelim ki diksiyon geliştirme yazılımı açık kaynak ürettik bunu test etme aşamasında güvenlik açıklarını da kontrol etmemiz gerekiyormuş izlenimi uyandı bende
<hwp-player1> internet sitesi de öyle
<hwp-player1> değil mi :)
<astiages> Bilgi güvenliği başlıbaşına uzmanlık isteyen başka bir alan
<hwp-player1> yazılım konusunda deneyim kazanınca oraya yöneleceğim
<astiages> Herşeyi yapamazsın
<hwp-player1> o zaman seçim yapıcam
<astiages> Bir alan seç kendine ve o alanda uzmanlaş
<hwp-player1> yazılım olabilir açık kaynak yazılım
<hwp-player1> basit düzeyde grafik yapar internet sitesi kurar ve yazılımla ilgilenirim böyle bir paket mümkün herhalde
<hwp-player1> dersleri aldıkça göreceğim
<astiages> Gayet tabi
<hwp-player1> dediğin gibi ahtapot değilim bilgisayar da değilim bir dala ağırlık vermek gerecek
<hwp-player1> sen neler biliyorsun
<hwp-player1> okuduğun okul nedir
<hwp-player1> özel bilgi vermeden söyler misin
<astiages> iletişim
<astiages> linux android web gibi konularda birşeyler biliyoruz işte
<astiages> irc client olarak ne kullanıyorsun
<hwp-player1> internetten giriyorum
<astiages> Pardus'da konversation filan yok mu
<hwp-player1> şimdi birşey indirmek istemiyorum sınırlı internet sinir etti beni
<astiages> quassel de olabilir
<hwp-player1> bakayım nasıl aratayım
<astiages> irc client kurulu geliyor
<astiages> internet menünü kurcala
<astiages> Linux distrolarında asgari lazım olacak programlar kurulu gelir. Windows değil ki, sınırlı gelsin
<astiages> Kur, kullan
<hwp-player1> mutlaka vardır ama bulamıyorum şimdi
<astiages> Neler var
<astiages> uygulamalar > internet yolunda
<hwp-player1> başlat çubuğunda mozilla var thunderbird var VLC var Amarok var ve Yazılım Merkezi var
<hwp-player1> Blue Devil Mail Client ve Mozilla var
<hwp-player1> yüklü değil unutmuşlar :)
<hwp-player1> kaç mb indireyim bari
<hwp-player1> yarım gb'tan az kotam kaldı ondan sinirliyim :)
<hwp-player1> Linux'a geçtiğim gibi sınırsız nete de geçeceğim yakındır
<hwp-player1> sen hangi irc client kullanıyorsun
<astiages> kwirc indir
<astiages> ama mutlaka bir tane vardır
<astiages> da sen bulamıyorsundur
<hwp-player1> dediğin yerde yok başka yerde olabilir
<astiages> yardımcı programlar
<astiages> bulunanalar
<astiages> yada tüm menülere bak
<astiages> atla deve mi bu :)
<hwp-player1> bakıyorum şimdilik uygulamalarda birşey yok
<hwp-player1> aynen varsa vardır
<astiages> Yoksa da kwirc kur
<astiages> sudo apt-get install kwirc
<hwp-player1> yokmuş kurayım
<hwp-player1> yazılım merkezinden mi komut yazıyorum
<astiages> vay be bir zamanlar sudo pisi it diyorduk :)
<astiages> yazılım merkezinden komutu nereye yazıyorsun yahu
<astiages> terminal aç
<astiages> sudo apt-get install kwirc
<astiages> enterla yeter
<astiages> terminale alış
<hwp-player1> uname -a komutunu yazdığım yere yazıyorum
<hwp-player1> değil mi
<astiages> evet
<hwp-player1> sudo password vs dedi
<hwp-player1> 1 2 3 seçenekleri var
<hwp-player1> seçenek değil açıklamaymış
<hwp-player1> şifre mi belirleyeceğim
<astiages> şifren var ya
<hwp-player1> bir komut yazamıyorum nede
<hwp-player1> neden
<astiages> kurarken şifre atamışsındır
<hwp-player1> var kilit şifresi vs var
<hwp-player1> ama yazamıyorum
<astiages> ctr-c ile çık
<astiages> komutu tekrarla
<astiages> sifreni gir
<astiages> kurayım mı diyecek E diye cevapla
<astiages> tamamdır
<hwp-player1> num lock da açık diğeri de ama komut şifre yazamıyorum anlamadım
<hwp-player1> şifre girilmiyor
<astiages> ilginç
<astiages> ha yazdığın karakterler gözükmez
<astiages> şifreni gir enter la
<astiages> yıldız filan göremezsin
<astiages> Bu kadarda acemi olma yahu
<hwp-player1> E: Unable to locate package kwirc
<hwp-player1> evet anladım nolduğunu da bunu diyor
<hwp-player1> heyecan yaptım kusura bakma
<astiages> depolarını bir güncelle
<astiages> sudo apt-get update
<hwp-player1> daha hiç güncelleme almadım
<astiages> sudo apt-get update
<astiages> sudo apt-get upgrade
<astiages> sudo apt-get clean
<hwp-player1> yüklüyor birşeyler
<hwp-player1> sağol
<hwp-player1> update dedim şimdi upgrade olayını yapıyor sonra clean
<hwp-player1> %20de
<hwp-player1> şimdi güncelleme mi alıyorum ben
<hwp-player1> habire sağ altta uyarı çıkıyor güncellemen var diye
<astiages> sabırlı ol
<hwp-player1> tamam pardon
<astiages> hwp-player1:  5 dk yokum
<hwp-player1> tamam clean de yaparım o arada
<hwp-player1> clean diyince birşey olmadı
<astiages> Oldu
<astiages> :)
<astiages> Temzilik yaptın
<hwp-player1> E: Unable to locate package kwirc diyor yine
<astiages> sorun değil
<astiages> sudo apt-get pidgin
<astiages> pardon
<astiages> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<hwp-player1> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: çaktı bana
<hwp-player1> komut mu yanlış
<astiages> sudo apt-get -f install
<hwp-player1> birşeyler yüklüyor
<hwp-player1> did you mean çakan Linux :)
<astiages> bozuk paketleri dzeltiyor
<hwp-player1> evet pidgin kurmadığı belli oldu baya bir ayarlama yapıyor
<hwp-player1> biraz sabır gerekiyor dediğin gibi
<astiages> hızlıdır, senin net yavaş
<hwp-player1> bak şimdi azaldı 134 update 117 security diyor
<hwp-player1> 200 küsurdu ikisi de
<hwp-player1> şimdi oldu
<hwp-player1> aynen yazayım mı pidgin komutunu
<astiages> update ve upgrade çek
<astiages> sonra pidgini kur
<hwp-player1> yazdım
<hwp-player1> bile
<hwp-player1> pardon tam cümle yazamadım upgrade de çekerim
<hwp-player1> sudo apt-get update ve upgrade mi diyorum şimdi
<astiages> evet
<hwp-player1> pidgin kuruldu süper
<astiages> pidgin ile ırc dahil onlarca mesajlaşma hesabını tek yerden takip edebilirsin
<astiages> hotmail gmail facebook
<hwp-player1> evet biliyorum
<hwp-player1> ekle dedim hwp-player vs dedim
<hwp-player11> aynen
<hwp-player11> pidginden yazıyorum
<hwp-player1> burayı kapatayım bari
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-14
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Kartagis> selam,
<fnoyanisi> vay, ses var
<Lorento> selam
<Kartagis> selam
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-15
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis
<Kartagis> selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> naber Kartagis?
<Kartagis> iyidir, sen nasılsın?
<fnoyanisi> cok sukur, gunler geciyor
<fnoyanisi> ikinci el bi laptop aldim
<fnoyanisi> (kahrolsun parasizlik)
<fnoyanisi> ilk ssd li laptop im
<fnoyanisi> neymis bu kardes, ucuyor resmen
<Kartagis> ben de almaliyim bir ara
<Kartagis> ama Turkiye'de hala cok pahali
<fnoyanisi> menu'den firefox u sectiginde tak diye acilmasi kadar guzel bisey yok
<fnoyanisi> ebay?
<Kartagis> ebay cogu mali Turkiye'ye gondermiyor
<fnoyanisi> hadi ya
<fnoyanisi> o zaman yurtdisina giden birinden rica etmek en mantiklisi
<fnoyanisi> ben laptop'tu 270 dolara aldim ki buranin dolari 1.8 tl
<fnoyanisi> kelepir yeni
<Kartagis> heh, ebay'da $112'e gördüğüm alet hepsiburada'da 650 TL
<Kartagis> yuh
<Kartagis> pardon $163
<fnoyanisi> yuh...amcam iyi bindirmis ustune
<fnoyanisi> o ney be
<Kartagis> http://www.hepsiburada.com/ara?q=samsung%20ssd&filtre=[{%22id%22:%2263867%22,%22values%22:[%2225620gb%22]}]
<Kartagis> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=ssd&_dcat=175669&Storage%2520Capacity=250%252D499GB&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684
<Kartagis> json'u parcalamiyor bu irc istemcisi
<Kartagis> http://i.imgur.com/i4JWaj3.png
<Kartagis> bak
<fnoyanisi> neden xchat kullanmiyon
<fnoyanisi> sanitim unity (gnome) ile daha iyi entegre oluyo
<fnoyanisi> tabi sennin bahsettigin baska bisey
<fnoyanisi> ....
<fnoyanisi> amcam iyi bindirmis fiyati inan
<fnoyanisi> benim disk 120 gb
<fnoyanisi> Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
<fnoyanisi> /dev/ada0p2    105G    6.1G     90G     6%    /
<fnoyanisi> ama 90GB cikiyo
<fnoyanisi> 105 pardon
<Kartagis> en uyuz oldugum sey de su
<fnoyanisi> dualboot olacaksa 250 gerekli
<fnoyanisi> eksik olmasi mi
<Kartagis> bi dakika, ekran goruntusu atayim
<Kartagis> http://i.imgur.com/ZLbfWIe.png
<Kartagis> cairo-dock kullaniyorum
<Kartagis> neden oldugunu tam bilmiyorum, ama arada bir simgeler boyle oluyor
<fnoyanisi> harbi gicikmis
<fnoyanisi> ben dock kullanmiyorum
<fnoyanisi> kapatip acina duzeliyo ama degil mi
<Kartagis> evet ama gene de gicik
<fnoyanisi> fnoyanisi bi reboot edeip doner
<fnoyanisi> ahan da reboot ettim
<fnoyanisi> ne reboot ama :P
<Kartagis> evet, yarim saat falan oldu herhalde
<fnoyanisi> messed up the system
<fnoyanisi> biseleri degistirdim boot olmadi
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-16
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5LfPucCIwo
<fnoyanisi> zihniniz acilsin
<enderr> Merhaba arkadaslar
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-17
<xxx_> s.a
<xxx_> herkese iyi bayramlar şimdiden :)
<fnoyanisi> iyi bayramlar
<Lorento> selam
<Lorento> iyi bayramlar herkese
<hwpplayer1> Bayramınız mübarek olsun :)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-18
<fnoyanisi> selam, iyi bayramlar
<fnoyanisi> kimse var mi
<fnoyanisi> hwpplayer1 : selam
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba
<hwpplayer1> nasılsınız
<hwpplayer1> bayramınız mübarek olsun :)
<fnoyanisi> tesekkurler
<hwpplayer1> Aleyküm selam
<fnoyanisi> bayraminiz mubarek olsun
<hwpplayer1> sağolun
<fnoyanisi> kanalda sessizlik oluyo da genelde
<fnoyanisi> ben de bi ses olsun dedim
<hwpplayer1> Arada yazıyorum buraya
<hwpplayer1> Aslında 1000 kişi olmalı bu kanalda
<hwpplayer1> irc sadece yazı ya ondan mı sevmiyorlar
<fnoyanisi> var mi o kadar pardus kullanan :)
<hwpplayer1> ubuntu mint debian vs toplayınca
<fnoyanisi> pardon, pardus dedim ya, ubuntu olacak
<fnoyanisi> hatlar karisti
<hwpplayer1> :) pardus kanalına da mı yazıyorsunuz
<hwpplayer1> #pardus mu
<fnoyanisi> bir ara takilirdim da
<fnoyanisi> simdi kimse yok galiba o kanala takilan
<fnoyanisi> baktim, kimse yok :)
<hwpplayer1> neyse neler yapıyorsunuz
<fnoyanisi> is guc :) arada free software iste
<hwpplayer1> ben erken davranıp bir proje başlatmak istiyorum
<hwpplayer1> henüz bilgim yeterli değil ama sabredemiyorum
<fnoyanisi> baslatmak degil de, devam etmek onemli
<hwpplayer1> evet devam ettireceğim
<fnoyanisi> hizli baslayip yarida birakmamak lazim
<fnoyanisi> hayirlisi, olur insaallah
<hwpplayer1> şunu düşündüm , benim yapacağım tüm aktivitelerin merkezi olsun istedim
<fnoyanisi> ne gibi
<hwpplayer1> yazılım vs yani
<hwpplayer1> yani bir projeye katkıda bulunuyoruz ya
<fnoyanisi> hmm anladim
<hwpplayer1> at şirket domaini .com maili ile katkıda bulunmak istedim
<fnoyanisi> proje yonetimi gibi bisey mi bu
<hwpplayer1> nasıl rms at gnu dot org var
<hwpplayer1> bildiğin şirket
<fnoyanisi> evet
<hwpplayer1> sadece site açacağım diğer işler beni aşıyor şimdilik
<hwpplayer1> İngilizce ve Türkçe destek
<hwpplayer1> iletişim *
<fnoyanisi> ben icerigi kacirdim galiba, kusura bakma
<fnoyanisi> ana fokus ne olacak?
<hwpplayer1> Özgür yazılım olacak şirket faaliyet konusu
<hwpplayer1> ama şirket açmak kolay değil ve yürütmek
<hwpplayer1> ve zaten bir işte çalışıyorum
<hwpplayer1> sadece domain bana yeterli
<fnoyanisi> piyasada bi bosluk bulup onu doldurman lazim
<fnoyanisi> yoksa is yapamazsin
<hwpplayer1> Ben bilgi güvenliği istiyorum
<fnoyanisi> bi kac danismanlik sirketi var bildigim kadari ile, ama sirketler icin bu ne kadar onemli tam bilmiyorum
<hwpplayer1> O seviyeye gelinceye kadar normal topluluk olarak devam ettirmeliym
<fnoyanisi> buyuk sirketler icin onemlidir ama onlarin da IT backbone da neler var bilmiyorum
<fnoyanisi> KOBI'ler de sanirim ADSL modemin firewall una guveniyo
<hwpplayer1> backbone neymiş bakayım
<hwpplayer1> omurga *
<fnoyanisi> :)
<hwpplayer1> Valla bilmiyorum ama bazı kritik projelerde developer olmam yeterli teknik açıdan
<hwpplayer1> çok mu kurnaz kafası yaşıyorum ne
<fnoyanisi> o zaman bol sans :)
<fnoyanisi> yok canim
<fnoyanisi> boyle demezsen olmaz zaten
<hwpplayer1> Direk fiziki şirket açamam biraz zaman lazım
<fnoyanisi> gencsin sanirim, vaktin de vardir
<fnoyanisi> bence biseyler yapmadan ne yapcagina karar vermek onemli
<hwpplayer1> BGA veya başka bir bilgi güvenliği şirketinde isim yaptıktan sonra fiziki şirket açılır
<hwpplayer1> Esas odak noktası pen test olsun istiyorum
<hwpplayer1> ama şunu gördüm ki sorunun değil çözümün parçası olmak istiyorsan katkıda bulunmak lazım
<hwpplayer1> diyelim ki GPG'ye katkıda bulunmak
<fnoyanisi> iyi ingilizce bilmen lazim
<hwpplayer1> Evet haklısın
<fnoyanisi> openbsd'ye <http://www.openbsd.org/> orada associated projects te guzel seyler var
<fnoyanisi> tabi programlama bilgin onemli bu noktada
<fnoyanisi> openbsd icin C oluyor
<hwpplayer1> Tüm UNIX türevleri için C
<hwpplayer1> Ben C'yi daha bir önemli buluyorum
<hwpplayer1> Python vb öğrenilir
<hwpplayer1> Henüz öğrenciyim ama kendi projem olsun istedim
<fnoyanisi> valalhi eskiden python yoktu, millet perl filan takiliyodu
<fnoyanisi> simdi python cok revacta
<fnoyanisi> C hep vardi, hala var
<fnoyanisi> yatirim yapilacak sey C bence :)
<hwpplayer1>  The Perl motto is "There's more than one way to do it."
<hwpplayer1> man perl sağolsun
<hwpplayer1> Neden bilgi güvenliği , shell shock olunca bu işi daha bir öğrenesim geldi
<hwpplayer1> dedim ki noluyor sistemime birisi nasıl müdahele ediyor
<fnoyanisi> bash in halt yemesi :)
<hwpplayer1> evet bugün bash yarın wordpress'teki ek yazılım
<fnoyanisi> fnoyanisi@fbsd:~ % echo $SHELL
<fnoyanisi> /bin/csh
<hwpplayer1> bende bash Linux Mint üzerindeyim
<hwpplayer1> hwpplayer1@hwpplayer1-Aspire-V3-772G:~ > echo $SHELL
<hwpplayer1> /bin/bash
<hwpplayer1> FreeBSD kaçıncı sürüm ?
<fnoyanisi> 10.1
<hwpplayer1> son sürüm o mu ?
<hwpplayer1> 10.2 var sanki
<fnoyanisi> 10.2 beta var
<hwpplayer1> anladım
<hwpplayer1> Sizce eve server lab kurmak iyi bir fikir mi
<fnoyanisi> http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/whos-writing-linux
<fnoyanisi> iyi bi fikir
<hwpplayer1> bolca server client kurulur
<fnoyanisi> onun yerine
<fnoyanisi> makinan ney?
<fnoyanisi> desktop laptop
<fnoyanisi> guclu mu >
<hwpplayer1> i5 12 GB ram 2 gb nvidia ekran kartı var
<hwpplayer1> sanallaştırma yapabiliyorum
<hwpplayer1> 2-3 makine rahat açılır
<fnoyanisi> onu dicektim
<fnoyanisi> VM kullan
<fnoyanisi> vmware linux portu var mi bilmiyorum, varsa onu kullanirsin
<fnoyanisi> virtulabox bazi OS larda sikintili
<hwpplayer1> Anladım , virtualbox virtmanager deneyeyim bir
<fnoyanisi> ciktim yanlislikla :)
<hwpplayer1> :)
<hwpplayer1> virtmanager ve virtualbox ile başlarım
<hwpplayer1> kursta derste vmware gördüm
<hwpplayer1> Linux'u Red Hat ve Intel yazıyor he ?
<hwpplayer1> Gönüllü de var gerçi
<fnoyanisi> redhat code olarak cok katkida bulunuyor
<fnoyanisi> daha cok sirketlerin katkisiyla gidiyor simdi
<fnoyanisi> redhat motoru yapiyo, ubuntu reklamini
<fnoyanisi> gerci redhat ile hala 2.6 kernel geliyo sanirim :/
<hwpplayer1> Evet stabilite dedik ama nasıl bir iş bu
<hwpplayer1> Serverlar eski diye mi ?
<fnoyanisi> yok, serverlar son model :)
<fnoyanisi> driver destegi oluyo genelde, yada bazi feature'lar
<hwpplayer1> Mantıken en son sürümlerde dolaşmamız lazım
<fnoyanisi> vendor (bu durumda redhat) isterse vendor spesifik patch lar ile gonderiyo kerneli
<fnoyanisi> mesela 2.6.0-13
<fnoyanisi> gibi
<hwpplayer1> anladım
<hwpplayer1> kendi yazılımlarıyla uyumlu olsun diye mi ?
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu 14.04 kernel 3.13 le geliyo, onun uzerine aldigin patch'ler gibi
<fnoyanisi> belki de
<fnoyanisi> yada eski 2.6 branch uzerinden gelistirmeye devam ediyorlardir
<hwpplayer1> sonuçta kernel ve sistemi özelleştirmek bir hak
<fnoyanisi> evet
<fnoyanisi> google - android
<fnoyanisi> ve daha bircok firma
<hwpplayer1> Sade bir telefon alayım dedim soğudum sonra
<hwpplayer1> Şarjı uzun gitsin diye
<hwpplayer1> Neymiş samsunglarda backdoor varmış
<fnoyanisi> su yeni model telefonlar
<fnoyanisi> son bir senede cikanlarin sarji iyi gidiyor
<hwpplayer1> Benim 1 gün gidiyor bazen
<fnoyanisi> akilli telefonlarin kulliyesi backdoor, OS da backdoor olmasina gerek yok ki
<fnoyanisi> bucok uygulama rehber vs herseye erisiyor
<fnoyanisi> 1 gun iyi bu sartlarda
<hwpplayer1> Evet BGA şefi konuştu geçende
<fnoyanisi> huzeyfe onal>
<hwpplayer1> yok başka bir kişiydi
<fnoyanisi> o biliyorum ben
<fnoyanisi> neyse uzun zaman onceydi :)
<hwpplayer1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu2Fvl08zh4
<hwpplayer1> Sizin uzmanlık alanınız nedir ?
<fnoyanisi> video nun ozeti nedir? :) su an izleme imkanim yok da
<fnoyanisi> RF
<fnoyanisi> telekomunikasyon
<hwpplayer1> Hacking Team skandalı hakkında konuştular
<hwpplayer1> Ben çağrı merkezinde çalışıyorum
<hwpplayer1> her ne kadar kod katkım olmasa da bir github sayfam var
<hwpplayer1> oradan bakabilirsiniz
<fnoyanisi> neymis
<hwpplayer1> hem nick hem gerçek isim bir arada takılıyorum
<fnoyanisi> bakalim :)
<hwpplayer1> lamer kafası gibi h4ck3r falan ne öyle :)
<hwpplayer1> https://github.com/hwpplayer1
<hwpplayer1> Matt Lee'nin projesi güzel
<fnoyanisi> sayfanin dolmasi umidiyle :)
<hwpplayer1> fotoğraf paylaşımı uygulaması
<hwpplayer1> teşekkürler :)
<hwpplayer1> Ben normalde iktisat okudum ama bilgisayara ilgim arttı tekrardan
<hwpplayer1> dedim o ne bu ne
<hwpplayer1> devam ediyorum işte
<hwpplayer1> hala tavsiyeye ve öğrenmeye ihtiyacım var
<hwpplayer1> o server lab para işi
<hwpplayer1> ama olursa iyi olur
<fnoyanisi> tabi, IT alaninda diploma cok onemli degil
<hwpplayer1> Bir kitap var ağ ve telekomünikasyon gibi bir ismi var
<hwpplayer1> hep bakıyorum sonra alırım diyorum
<hwpplayer1> CCNA gördüm en son CCNP başlayacak
<fnoyanisi> ciddiysen bi kurs filan iyi olur
<hwpplayer1> Cisco ile gideceğim şimdilik
<hwpplayer1> Ben de kurs kafasından bir müddet çıkmak istiyorum
<hwpplayer1> Beleşçilik yapmak istemiyorum
<hwpplayer1> biraz veri madenciliği lütfen :)
<fnoyanisi> cisco ile girersen ama FOSS ile cok ilgisi olmaz
<fnoyanisi> ona gore
<fnoyanisi> CISCO product ogrenir durursun
<hwpplayer1> Evet ben bilmeden bir kursa gittim işte
<hwpplayer1> Bundan sonra C ve sistem programcıları derneği veya BGA gibi bir yere gideceğim
<hwpplayer1> Bilişim eğitimde kariyer kart eğitimi aldım
<fnoyanisi> var mi hala o C ve sistem programcilari dernegi
<fnoyanisi> bi google edim
<hwpplayer1> Evet geçenlerde gittim aktifler
<hwpplayer1> Bana illa Programcılığa giriş gör dediler
<hwpplayer1> kırmayacağım onları :)
<hwpplayer1> havalı havalı dedim ben Dennis abimizin kitabından çalışıyorum
<hwpplayer1> olmaz sana göre değil dedi hoca
<fnoyanisi> hoca ne biliyomus :)
<hwpplayer1> Bence satış politikası
<fnoyanisi> rifat colkesenin bi kitabi var, iste C programam dili diye
<hwpplayer1> o sebepten kurs kafasından bir çıkayım
<fnoyanisi> o vardi ben, iyiydi
<hwpplayer1> bakayım varmı bende
<hwpplayer1> ismet kocaman varmış
<hwpplayer1> Rıfat hocanın kitabına internette bakayım varsa d&r'dan alınır
<fnoyanisi> varsa ingilizcen, the C programmin language 2nd edition
<fnoyanisi> cok guzel
<hwpplayer1> Evet onu okuyorum zaten
<hwpplayer1> Daha başındayım
<hwpplayer1> Esas kaynağı yazarı varken diğerleri ikinci kitap
<hwpplayer1> LibertyBSD denediniz mi ?
<fnoyanisi> yok
<hwpplayer1> Ben ilk çıktığında sanallaştırmıştım
<fnoyanisi> freebsd var bende
<fnoyanisi> bir de raspberry pi var, onda da netbsd kosuyo
<hwpplayer1> donanımınız nedir ?
<fnoyanisi> laptop toshiba r830 4gb ram, 120 gb disk
<hwpplayer1> ssd mi ?
<fnoyanisi> evet
<hwpplayer1> ben laptop'u sökerken bir vidayı yanlış taktım :)
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> ben ikinci el aldim laptop u
<fnoyanisi> sifir degil yani
<hwpplayer1> anladım hedefim Thinkpad ikinci laptopum o olsa :)
<hwpplayer1> toplantılarda falan iyi gider
<fnoyanisi> thinkpad t420 var bende birde
<fnoyanisi> iyi degil
<fnoyanisi> ben memnun degilim en azindan
<fnoyanisi> isyeri laptop u
<hwpplayer1> çift pilli T440 T450S gibi birşey bakıyorum
<fnoyanisi> cok agir olur oyle
<hwpplayer1> Alıştım ben
<hwpplayer1> 17 inch ekran var şimdi
<fnoyanisi> benim laptop 13.3 daha mobil oluyo
<fnoyanisi> kucaginda bile kullanabiliyorsun
<fnoyanisi> laptop yani :)
<hwpplayer1> evet güzel elime aldım bir Lenovo modeli
<hwpplayer1> hissetmiyorsun
<fnoyanisi> x2XX serisi var lanovo nun
<hwpplayer1> masaüstü ortamınız nedir ?
<fnoyanisi> mat
<fnoyanisi> mate
<hwpplayer1> KDE kullanıyorum.Sadece bazı uygulamalar için
<fnoyanisi> mate 1.8.1 mis, simdi baktim
<hwpplayer1> mate --version mu ?
<fnoyanisi> evet
<fnoyanisi> gnome kullanirdim, gnome3/gnome shell den sonra kullanamaz oldum
<fnoyanisi> neyse ki mate cikti
<fnoyanisi> kde5 plasma guzel ama, onu gordum
<hwpplayer1> Pisi ekibi KDE5 material design çalışacakmış 2.0 sürümde
<fnoyanisi> pisi? bu pardus pisi mi
<hwpplayer1> Pisi sistemini devam ettiren grup
<hwpplayer1> Pardus forku demek lazım herhalde
<fnoyanisi> o projede tam bir devlet isi oldu, nereye gittigi belli olmadan dagildi gitti
<hwpplayer1> Valla başka işler döndü diye duydum
<hwpplayer1> Neyse Red Hat , Suse vb olmak kolay değil
<fnoyanisi> yahu, devlette linux kullanilacak diyeb asladilar ise
<fnoyanisi> yeni dagitim yaptilar
<fnoyanisi> olacak is degil
<hwpplayer1> Benim elim değsin daha güvenli mi olacak
<hwpplayer1> Türkçe desteği Debian'da da olur
<fnoyanisi> var zaten
<fnoyanisi> sanirim yani :)
<hwpplayer1> yoksa da sadece o işe çalışılır
<hwpplayer1> sıfırdan sistem yapılmaz
<hwpplayer1> neyse uzun konu bu
<fnoyanisi> ilk ciktiginda proje amaci oyle olacak dediler, sonra oturdular desktop yaptilar, arka plan degistirecek uygulama yaptilar python ile
<fnoyanisi> sora onu C++ ile yeniden yazdilar vs vs...
<hwpplayer1> Hep KDE ile mi devam edildi
<hwpplayer1> GNOME kullanıldı mı ?
<fnoyanisi> onun yerine mernis icin bi arayuz yazsan, printer driverlarini halletsen, al sana nufus dairesini gecirdin linux a
<fnoyanisi> bilmiyorum ilk ciktiginda bi kurduydum
<fnoyanisi> o zaman kde idi
<hwpplayer1> Geçende metrobüste gördüm
<hwpplayer1> kernel hatası veriyordu
<hwpplayer1> dedim Linux bu
<fnoyanisi> :)
<hwpplayer1> arkadaşlara inandıramamıştım Linux kullanıldığına
<hwpplayer1> hayal görüyorsun vs dediler
<hwpplayer1> sonra o hayalin fotoğrafını da çektim
<fnoyanisi> cok yerde var
<hwpplayer1> bir göstereyim :)
<hwpplayer1> FreeBSD foundation takip ediyor musunuz ?
<fnoyanisi> freebsd ye donation yapmadim hic
<fnoyanisi> ama farki FOSS projelere arada ypiyorum
<hwpplayer1> lowest common denominator deyimi nedir
<hwpplayer1> en düşük ortak payda mı ?
<hwpplayer1> Ben de paypal aldım kendime
<fnoyanisi> evet, en dusuk ortak payda
<fnoyanisi> bolen yada
<hwpplayer1> belli şeylerde anlaşalım diyorlar işte
<hwpplayer1> PCBSD kullandım FreeBSD baktım biraz
<hwpplayer1> aslında tekrar FreeBSD sanallaştırsam iyi olur
<hwpplayer1> kursta sanallaştırdım network sorunu mu oldu bilmem paket yükleyemedim
<fnoyanisi> kullancaksan zaman ayitrmak mantikli ama kullanimacaksan vakit ayirma derim
<fnoyanisi> zaman en degerli sey
<hwpplayer1> Bir inceleme yapmak amacıyla iş için bakıcam
<hwpplayer1> vaktim olduğunda
<hwpplayer1> Debian CentOS kafasından çıkayım
<hwpplayer1> yoksa haklısın
<hwpplayer1> seni kişi listeme ekleyebilirmiyim
<fnoyanisi> irc?
<hwpplayer1> evet
<hwpplayer1> pidgin kullanıyorum
<fnoyanisi> olur, arada girerim de, yurtdisindayim
<fnoyanisi> saatler uymayabilir
<hwpplayer1> Neredesiniz ?
<fnoyanisi> yeni zelanda
<hwpplayer1> İlginçmiş
<fnoyanisi> gece 23:34 simdi burada
<hwpplayer1> 10 saate yakın fark var
<fnoyanisi> 9 saat
<fnoyanisi> kisin 11 saat oluyo
<hwpplayer1> benim biraz işim var yıkanmam lazım
<hwpplayer1> bayram ziyaretine gideyim
<fnoyanisi> iyidir ziyaretten once yikanmak
<hwpplayer1> evet sakal traşı falan
<hwpplayer1> görüşmek üzere tavsiyene uyup daha iyi hazırlanayım
<fnoyanisi> kolay gelsin, hayirli bayramlar
<hwpplayer1> Hayırlı bayramlar , sağolun
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-19
<la> merhaba arkaşlar
<la> ubuntudan anlayan varmı yardım edebilcek biri
<la> uzun sürden beri linux mint ve prdus kulanyordum ubuntuyu deneyim dedim kurdum ama pardus de linux minte gitti hiç bi yerde yok.. lvm ile kurlum yaptım..
<la> internte araştır ama bi çzüm yok. gibi
<la> burdaki sorun tam benim için ama çözüm için analtılanı anladım ne yapmam gerekiyor
<la> http://askubuntu.com/questions/224866/does-lvm-option-delete-existing-operating-systems
<la> heyy kimse yoku
#ubuntu-tr 2016-07-18
<az> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8X4oP0EJxI
<f0und> Title: Aselsan | Dost Düsman Tanima Tanitma Sistemi - Friend-or-Foe System IFF - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
#ubuntu-tr 2016-07-21
<felicity_> sudo apt-get install komutuyla yükledigim programlar panelde gözükmüyor. neden acaba?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-07-22
<asus> arkadaşlar linux mint kanalı kapandımı kimse yok o kanal da da
#ubuntu-tr 2016-07-23
<firehawk> arkadaşlar aranızda hukuktan anlayan var mı?
<firehawk> facebookta bir teknoloji grubunda
<firehawk> bir cihaz arızası ve teknikservisi hakkında yorumlarda bulundum.
<firehawk> adam mı diyeyim çocuk mu diyeyim bilemedim
<firehawk> yaptığım yorumlara hah hah hah ha  hih hih hih hi
<firehawk> diye cevaplar veriyor.
<firehawk> bende dayanamadım embesil embesil konuşma mantıklı cevabın varsa yaz dedim.
<firehawk> arkadaş bana dava açacağım diyor.
<firehawk> sizce birşey olur mu?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-07-24
<asus> merhaba arkadaşlar size bir sorum olacaktı. Benim windowsta eski crack'li oyunlarım vardı. Onları linuxta çalıştırabilir miyim
<asus> Age of empires II
<asus> Counterstrike 1.6 gibi
<firehawk> s.a.
#ubuntu-tr 2017-07-17
<ozcxtr> Selamlar kimse var mý
<ozcxtr> 
#ubuntu-tr 2017-07-23
<command> selam
<command> kimsecikler var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2018-07-19
<ubuntu__> Merhaba
<ubuntu__> !usb
<ubuntu__> !Leptop
<ubuntu__> Windows yanına Ubuntu Nasıl Kurulur?
<Guest51160> Geyik Yapma Keyf..
<ubuntu__> Geldimmm
<ubuntu__> 1.im
<ubuntu__> of yaaa
#ubuntu-tr 2018-07-20
<ubuntu> XD
<Guest23384> aykut naber
<Guest23384> Ubuntu 18 Sürümünde Deneme Varmı?
<Guest23384> Yoksa Sadece Kurulum mu?
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu 18 Ubuntu;
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu 18 Ubuntu'yu Dene Varmı?
#ubuntu-tr 2018-07-21
<UbuntuUser> Merhaba
<ne14u> selam
<ne14u> arkadaslar bir inhouse dokumantasyon sistemine ihtiyacim var, daha once kullanan oldu mu aranizda?
<ne14u> calisanlarin takip etmesi gereken yonergelerin yazilacagi bir ortam olmasi gerekiyor
<ne14u> livesearch tarzi bir ozelligi olmasi guzel olur. wiki tarzi bir sey de olabilir ama arama olayi sikinti
<ne14u> ucretli veya ucretsiz bir cozum ariyorum. fikri olan olursa musait vaktinde paylasirsa sevinirim.
<ubuntu__> Geyik Zamanııııı
<ubuntu__> Ollllley
#ubuntu-tr 2020-07-15
<oceanus> arkadaslar merhabba
<oceanus> grub ıle alakalı bir sorunum war
